# The silence game



## shinyabsol

*Explains that all posts must be made like this*
*Says to continue from the last one*
*Go*

---------

*Runs away from Richie*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*wonders if he could join*

*transforms into Houndoom*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[me]
*rides in on Lillipup*
*gets off*
*asks what to name Lillipup*

[Lillipup]
*backflips*
*pulls out scented candle*
*sniffs*
*drools*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Runs in*
*Has a tail and yellow cat eyes*
*Kills Lillipup and eats it head*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*sees a dying kitten in the street*

*goes over and begins eating the cat*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Hisses*
*Runs up to Ruler of Houndooms*
*Charges dark black ki in her hand*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*growls*

*crouches low to ground*

*forms a Shadow Ball*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*revives kitten*
*scratches Houndoom*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*launches Shadow Ball and bites SV*
*snickers*
*runs off*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*gives kitten some food*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Steals the kitten's food*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Attaches dynamite to the kitten's food*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*reverts to normal*

*swipes the kitten food*

*throws the dynamite*

*dynamite explodes*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Grabs ROH*
*Eats his head*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*lays dead on the pavement*

*reverts to Houndoom form*

*gets back up*

*snarls the devilish screech of a hellhound*


----------



## Tomboy

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Jumps off a nearby tree wearing a Superman cape*

*Plummets to the ground*

*Realizes that I don't have flying powers, or any superpowers at that...*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Runs over to CJ*
*Grabs his head*
*Crushes it*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*rides in on Lillipup*
*is appalled by all the fighting*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Looks down on the commosion from the skies*
*goes into demigod-form*
*slowly floats down*
*traps everyone in tornado*
*chuckles*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blows up the tornado*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Glomps Spunky for apparently being a Neko!!!*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Dodges*
*Laughs evilly*
*"You just now figured that out?!"*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Uses Shadow Clone Jutsu as I'm damned determined to glomp this Neko*

*Points out I'd forgotten Krazoa had been infecting everyone...*

*Shakes head*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Glomps Yami*
*Bites his neck*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Clenches fist*
*Air slashes clones, just for the heck of it*
*Summons thunder dragon*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*comes back from Hades fully revived*

*laughs evilly*

* explains he is a hellhound and cannot die*


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*appears from out of nowhere*
*drops an Atomic Bomb*
*disappears again*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Turns to nightmane*
*Asks:"Is that so?"*
*Sends thunder dragon to go kill some random dudes*
*Summons air swords and begins battling Nightmane*


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

* sees the duel with Nightmane about to begin*

*smiles*

*goes off and joins the duel*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Gets my sword with a blade of fire*
*Slashes Braeburn*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Jumps in, armed with Silver Mane Kunai, and starts owning with my superior speed*

*Then turns and asks if anyone wishes to cross blades with an ex-ROOT ANBU*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Uses dancelike, swift movements as I slash Nightmane and Breburn*
*Pulls out the A-bomb I caught before, throws it to Braeburn exclaiming: "Here, You dropped this"*
*Says:"I do" and attacks Yami with some nice moves*
*Air slashes Yami into cliff*
(By air slash I mean sort of like the pkmn version, you know, pure energy mixed with the element of air?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Lowers guard and starts flying straight back into the middle of the fray, knocking 2 opponents out of the way in the process*

*Creates hotspot on Nanab's chest before closing hand mouthing "Incineration" and causing said hotspot to explode*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Stabs Yami from behind*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Smells Absol coming and moves and grabs his arm mid-lunge between my arm and side*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Grabs other sword and stabs Yami's front*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I'm holding your arm for Ra's sake! You're behind me! You really can't do a right lot!*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*grabs Yami, picking him up*
*throws him at a mountain*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*appears out of nowhere*
*grabs Yami as he is being thrown*
*growls at Richie*
*disappears in dark smoke*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*snarls*
*grabs Nightmane before he dissapears*
*throws him AND Yami at a mountain*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*stays calm as he was thrown at the mountain*
*disappears in black smoke in midair*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is wondering what the hell is going on and how is your magic affecting me?*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Points out to Yami that I had one arm free that I could use to grab a second sword and put it through your chest*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*facepalm*
*grabs Yami*
*throws him into the air*
*charges up a ki blast*

*"Kame..."*
*"Hame.."*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:*Looks at the appearent hot spot that exploded*
*Laughs, "I'm in demi-god form, that won't work"*
*Appears behind Yami* 
*Uses Sky Flame to send him flying, follows and air slashes into ground*
*(Sky flame = Powerful White Flamethrower sort of "energylike", combo of Fire and Air)

Orion, the rouge/assassin:
*Appears behind Richie*
*Stabs and slashes at vital organs in combos with poisoned daggers*
*Dissapears in shadows*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is barely even down for a moment! Realises no one seems to realise how powerful I really am, so sprouts wonderful silver wings with which comes an increase in my speed, attack power, Jutsu speed and power, and awereness*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*appears once again and secretly prepares for a Kaizoto Cannon*
*Kai*
*red energy flares in hands*
*Zoto*
*The energy becomes more controlled*
*Lifts hands towards the Earth*
*Cannon*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Notices CJ*
*Sends a barrage of ki blasts at him*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*gets hit by the ki blasts*
*mutters something under his breath*
*goes Super Saiyan Four*
*snarls at Absol*
*chases him with a Kaizoto Cannon in his hand*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Flies in bewteen Night and Absol landing the hotspots that mean, what else, Incineration! I pirouette mid-air and cross arms agressively while mouthing "Incineration"*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*stabbed*

*falls over*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is hurt*
*Flies really high*
*Holds arms and legs out like a star*
*Yellow energy flashes around me*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*disappears in a cloud of darkness*
*forms the Kaizoto Cannon once more*
*reappears and fires the deadly red enenrgy blast straight at the planet*
*dissolves once more*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Orion:
*Appers behind Yami and traps with sinister, poisonous vines*
*Encloses everything around in a dark cloud*
*Turns daggers into shadows*
*Dances around, stabbing and slashing Yami in a similar manner as before*
*Mumbles: "Awereness you say?", dissapears in shadows once again*

Me:
*Looks up as the red light fills eyes*
*chuckles*
*simply flicks energy blast at Absol, saying: "It's for you"*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Dodges*
*More energy appears*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Hits both Nanab and Orion with Incinerations from within shield of my Flame Aura Jutsu*

*Sees you want to see awareness, so decides to up the ante and turns wings black to denote I'm in Yami form thus giving me a further increase in Power, Jutsu Speed, Jutsu Power and further awareness*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Puts arms forward*
*Even more energy*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Watches Absol continue to fire at everyone else*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Shouts final flash*
*Massive yellow energy beam heads to the earth from my hands*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Moves behind Absol and karate chops at the back of his head, knocking him down and unconscious*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*dissolves and launches a giant blob of energy which expanded into a giant Energy Bomb*

*dsisolves and appears behing Absol*

*chuckles and fires a ki blast at Absol's back*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Moves in way and flicks the Ki blast right back at Night, before moving to intercept anticipated dodge and flings Night right into the middle of that energy bomb, which now piques my interest*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Orion:
*dodges with the help of smoke and shadows*
*"This is boring*
*appears behind Night*
*"You're an interesting fella'*
*Stabs, draining dark magic*
*"Aah yes", traps Night in a black hole*

Me:
* Pfft, I already told you it won't work*
*Holds out arms, wind increases, starts to rain*
*Eyes glow white, summons hurricane*
*Big, silvery full moon appears*
*White aura appears, shouts:"Winter-Moon Blizzard, Dancing Ice!"*
*Temperature drops drastically, a howling, magical blizzard freezes everyone*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Walks in, shivers*
*Blink blink*
*... It's _cold_, foo*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*runs up to Ulqi*
*picks her up*
*throws her at a mountain*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*laughs and stops before reaching the |Energy Bomb*

*explains that that bomb only targets the energy of those that he chooses*

*laughs and decides to lauch an Energy Bomb targeted at everybody*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Holographic mountain*
*Goes right through it*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*becomes insane and prepares a giant Kaizoto Cannon just in case the Energy Bomb fails*

*goes Super-Saiyan Four*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blinks*
*Notices Nightmane is all scary and stuff*
*Stops in front of him and suggests taking a chill pill and some foam swords*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*laughs insanely and fires the Kaizoto straight towards Ulqi-chan*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Eyes narrow as she quickly steps back, sending her own green ki blast to meet it*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Orion:
*"Screw it, I'm out of here"*
*Dissapears in a cloud of smoke*

Me:
*"Well, he wasn't very funny any way. But maybe I can liven things up a bit"*
*Reverts to normal, battle mage form*
*Shouts: Wings! Veins! Star Lightning! Fire sword! Shadow Aqua Claw!

*Sprouts wings of energy, increasing speed and agility, small rivers, or veins of water flow down my whole body, increasing speed and agility of attacks*

*Pentagrams with lightinig bolts appears on the backs of my hands, giving me some mysterious electrical powers, a big claw of water, coated in sharp, black, shadowlike lines forms around my lower left arm and my staff turns into a blade of fire*

*"Anyone up for a fight?"*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Gets my sword of fire*
*Swings it at Nanab's Head*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*chuckles at Nanab's new form and launches a volley of Energy Bombss targeted for Nanab's power level*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Stops mid swing*
*Throws the sword at CJ*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*catches the sword*
*says thanks for the sword*

*launches a Energy Bomb aimed for both Nanab and Absol's energy level*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Flies round the bomb and up to CJ*
*Grabs the sword out of his hand and stabs him through the back with it*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*falls out of the sky*
*hits the ground and dissolves again*
*emerges once again from Hades*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Dodges blast*
*Slashes CJ with firesword and aquaclaw*
*"Hmm, this would be more fun with an ocean, but for that I would need some kind of walls"*
*Sets CJ on fire, traps in tornado, and has Thunder Dragon to strike with lightning*
*thanks Shiny for not slashing me*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Pulls out another sword*
*Spins them around as I walk to CJ*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*dissolves into darkness*

*smirks and pulls out a golden sword*

*the ground cracks open*

*My army of Houndooms rise out and attacks everybody*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*"Pfft", uses supreme agility and claw to quickly dispose of the nearest Houndooms*
*Fires a Northern Flame at CJ*
*Follows up with a Blade of Agility, slashing CJ*

*(Northern Flame= A small white flame flies towards opponent unsteadtily, loops and grows to a full pheonix of red, white and blue flames, crashes into and engulfs the opponent in fire. Elements: Fire, Ice and Spirit)*
*(Blade of Agility: Edge of sword glows with blue energy, this energy can be stretched and bent at will, basically, you can make the energy-edge spiral around you as an example. Element: None, just normal "magic/energy". I really should write a guide for this :/)*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*laughs evilly as the sword cuts through my body, but clears out the hounds. *

*mouths impressive, but not effective*


----------



## Spatz

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Trips with Ebony Warhammer, and crushes skull with single swing*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Stabs CJ*
*Says "Blades of fire"*
*The swords and CJ set on fire*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*laughs*
*reminds Absol that he is a fire-type and cannot be harmed by fire*
*continues laughing*


----------



## Spatz

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Continues to obliterate Nighmane with Warhammer*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*grabs the Warhammer*
*yells SIC SEMPA HOUNDOOMS*
*Another army of hellhounds comes forth*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Has an idea*
*Pours tons of water over CJ*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*the water injured me a little*
*I growl in frustration*
*I order Amber, my female Houndour general to attack Absol*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Chops Amber up*
*Asks if anyone wants fried Houndour*
*Starts running towards the ocean to get more water*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Gaeru, young warrior of earth arrives*
Me:
*"Finally, where were you?"*

Gaeru:
*"Well excuse me for sleeping after a hard days work, what is it anyway?"*

Me:
*"Be a sport and set up some earth walls for me, about 10 km radius*

Gaeru:
*"Ugh, fine, but there better be some good fighters around here"*
*Closes eyes, raises hands, the earth itself forms walls and small mountains in a ring with aforementioned 10 km radius*

Me:
*Glances at Gaeru, while saying:"Oh don't you worry, I'll fight you if nothing else"*
*Pulls out scroll that becomes engulfed in a blue aura*
*Opens scroll, focuses energy, scroll catches fire*
*Shouts:"Great Flood", scroll is consumed, sky grows cloudy, emits aura of blue*
*Hydo Cannons start raining down, exploding in a cascade of water if touched*
*This destroys the Houndooms and creates a small ocean*
*"Soon you'll behold my true power"*
*(My solution is a lot more fun :D)*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Runs at Nanab at extremly fast speed*
*Half a second later I am behind him and he has a sword in his chest*
*Says "That fast enough?"*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*"Look pal, I'm a battle mage, such simple things won't work on me"*
*Pulls sword out of chest, shatters it, traps Shiny with claw, electrocutes*
*Shatters Shinys arms and trows into water. "Traitor"*
*Heals wound*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Rises out of the water*
*Regenarates arm*
*"Never trust Shinyabsol."*
*Eyes glow and Nanab explodes*
*Flies up, grabs an airliner and throws it at Nanab's remains*
*"Survive that."*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Creates a spherical protection shield to avoid explosion*
*Dramatically catches airliner*
*"Abhorrent fool" sets airliner ablaze and throws it back*

Gaeru:
*"Hmm, I feel an impure spirit here...No, not just impure, evil!"*
*Dibs on that one" points at CJ and walks towards him at pillars of earth rising under his feet*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*growls at Absol for finding out his weakness and killing Amber*
*raises up the Houndoom staff*
*decides to randomly start a Yugioh Dual*
*decides against it*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blasts an oceans worth of water at CJ*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*goes into hades to escape the water*
*demands father to help me*
*Hades comes out of the ground*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*"And he doesn't even notice the inferno flying towards him" -_-*
*Traps Shiny in a waterfilled tornado, freezes it and then slashes til it's just a heap of icecubes*
*Grabs airliner, throws at heap, shoots a bunch of fireballs in a circle after it*

Gaeru:
*"As I thought, demons. Well, hopefully they'll be somewhat tough"*
*Traps CJ and Hades in a dome of earth*


----------



## alexguy100

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*wonders if it is to late to join*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*sees Alexguy*
*explains that its not too late*
*launches an uber-sized Energy Bomb targeted at AlexGuy's power level*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Puts up energy shield to survive Nanab's attack*
*Clenches fist*
*Airliner explodes*
*Clenches fist again and the ground beneath Nanab explodes*
*Disappears*


----------



## Leon

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*appears out of nowhere*
*unsheathes his black Phantom Blade*
*sneers and goes off to find a worthy opponent*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Appears in front of Leon*
*"Going somewhere?"*
*Unsheathes two swords*


----------



## alexguy100

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Notices the two with swords*

*runs up*

*"ok everyone im sure we can settle this like gentlemen"*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*"Yeah, we can. But that doesn't mean we will."*
*Swings a sword at Leon*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Looks down at the bubbling water*
*"In case you didn't notice I'm in the air"*
*Flies towards Alexguy, firing a dark wind shredding his skin*

Orion:
*Appears in a cloud of smoke, parrying Absols slash*
*"Hi, forgot to give this back", hands back empty wallet*
*"Bye!" ^_^ dissapears in another cloud of smoke*

Gaeru:
*transforms staff into Blade of Earth, Mountain edge*
*Swings blade, a small mountain splits the dome* 
*Starts running towards dome*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blasts a hole to the centre of the earth*
*Flies down it*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Stops midflight, tilts head, "Where the hell is he going?"*
*Water starts flowing into hole*
*"Oh hell no!!"*
*Plugs hole with giant cork*
*Exclaims:"There we go ^_^" while firing an orb of tightly compressed wind at Alex*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Gets to the centre of the earth*
*"If normal methods don't work, I'll destroy the planet and see how they survive that!"*
*Brings up energy shield*
*Aims at the earth's core*
*"Ka..."*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*walks in*
*waits for people to show up*
*slumps*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*teleports to absol*
*ties him up*
*takes him to a pancake house*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*:3*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Warps out of an hyper-dimensional portal with an enormous glaive, growls, realizes that I'm in the wrong dimension, and goes back to the portal before it disappears*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Hears Absol mumbling something about destroying the planet*
*Uses Telekinesis to lock Absols hands behind his back*
*Thelepathically says "I don't think so" to Absol*
*Throws Absol into the core of earth with telkinesis*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Slams feet into the wall of the hole*
*Hanging upside-down with the core of the earth a few metres below me*
*Sends a ki blast up the hole to the surface*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blocks it with one hand, disintergrating it with less effort*

*Looks down asking if everyone's missed me*

*Reappears where everyone else is and states how I'm jus about ready to stop all this fighting once and for all*

*Goes to a distant hilltop and starts concentrating profusely and black wings become more pronounced in their features and my eyes start to glow red and I become somewhat less conversive*

*Now you can see me in second strongest form, Yami Angel Form! Hence the username*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Flies out of the hole*
*Hovers upside down in the air whilst eating a cookie*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blasts Shiny with white flame for being on my radar*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*punches everyone in the face at the same time*
(Don't ask how)


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*holds up the Staff of Hades*
*smashes the ground*
*an army of the undead come to assist me*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*starts collecting all of her glowy stuff before the undead decide to steal it*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I fly in, blowing Krazoa and her stack of glowy things over in the process, and defeat Mane's army of undead in one fell swoop*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*looks at her glowy things, a particular glowy stick had broken and all the glowy fluid was flowing out and that was her everlasting glowy stick*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Starts looking round for a new target*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*noms on her cookies while calling to her Okara friend*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Challenges an Okara before it can get to Krazoa*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*the Okara brings out it's wings and flies over him, so that it can give Krazoa the book she requested*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Still in Yami Angel form I come in at the Okara's side and smash it into the side of one of those high walls brought in ages ago*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*the Okara gets annoyed and vanishes without a trace. Krazoa approaches Yami, with a rather annoyed expression on her face*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Picks Krazoa up by the scuff of her neck as I have no real control in Yami Angel form and stares into her eyes with my glowing red eyes*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*happily stares into his eyes*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Roughly tosses Krazoa aside and walks off*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*growls lowly and starts to nom her everlasting glowstick near a volcano*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Moves off in search of a worthy opponent*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Continues search for worthy opponent*

*Spies Tony and decides you're too weak to stand up to me and continues on*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Appears in front of Yami, sword drawn to his throat*

Gaeru:
*Crushes CJ with Hammer of Gaia*
*Destroys the undead army with four Draining Forest Blades, levitating in the air by a telekinetical control over the element*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I use my immense strength in this form to lift the sword straight up into the air, Nanab still holding onto it, then throws them roughly at Gaeru*

(Who is CJ, anyway? I may have missed that one...)


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is watching the big kids play*


----------



## Erick

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Wonders if he can play with the big kids*


----------



## Sean

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*pokes Tony*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*signs to Yami that CJ is Nightmane*
*watches the trio*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Is being hurled in a comical way while just standing, feet together, arms crossed*
*Simply stops in a wierd angle*
*"Are you going to be serious or what?"*
*Strikes Yami with thunder*

Gaeru:
*"Ahaa, I thought these three were somehow connected"*
*Walks over to trio, squints eyes as he takes a good look at them (literally just a few cm from their faces)*
*"Hmmm.... Here, have some timefruit"*
*Hands timefruit*
*"You can be adults for a few hours if you eat them"*


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*eats them*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Frostagin)
*hasn't been here in forever*
*Intro's England*

(England)
*Refuses timefruits*
*Explains that he's over 2000 and really doesn't need such a thing*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is unaffected by the Thunder*

*Starts raging out of control hitting anyone and everyone with Incineration Jutsu's jus for moving and/or being there*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Gaeru: 
*Dodges Incineration Jutsu*
*Shoves time fruit down Englands throat*
*"Well this one makes you younger!"*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(England)
*"...Crap."*
*turns into Chibigirisu*

(Me)
*"Aww, you're so cuuute~!"*

(Chibigirisu)
*"When does it wear off?"*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*walks in, carrying Kid Vegeta piggy-back style*

[Vegeta]
*Pouty face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blink blink*
*Hasn't been in here since... forever*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*:D*
*Runs to Ulqi, still carrying Kid Vegeta*
*Cat mouth as she motions to the tiny Saiyan Prince on her back*

[Vegeta]
*Pouty face*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Gaeru:
*"As said, one hour, though they are very sensitive so it could be days if you're really unlucky. But I'm a great gardener, so you should be fine."*

Me:
*Slowly turns head, eyes locked into a death stare*
*"A child!..."*
*Increases energy flow to all parts of body*
*Charges at Richie and Vegeta, eyes radiatin hate*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*!!!!*
*Runs the other way*
*"Hold on tight, Veggi-kun!"*

[Vegeta]
*Holds on for dear life*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Uses awesome plasma shield to protect Vegeta*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Wraps his tail around Richie's waist, leaning backwards to look at Seraph*
*Crosses his arms, saying "I didn't need your help anyway!"*

[Me]
*>__<*
*Tells Vegeta to be nice*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Gracefully stalks in, sliding her finger across the screen of her iPhone as she watches some Hetalia*
*Looks over at Searph, blinking, then over at Richie and Vegeta*
*... Just remembers she hasn't been here in forever, not counting the previous post, and shrugs*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*Runs up to Ulqi*
*Stuffs Kid Vegeta in her arms*
*"HE'S YOUR PROBLEM NOW!"*

[Vegeta]
*WTF face*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Shoots a fire ball at Nanabshuckle8, saying that Vegeta will grow up to be the chosen one.*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blinks a few times*
*Wonders what Ludwig would do...*
*Grins darkly, literally throwing Vegeta at a mountain*
*Giggles and walks off, disappearing into the darkness*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Hits the mountain*

*Cries*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Thinks "Uh-oh" and runs to Vegeta*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*WAAAAH*

[Me]
*Facepalm*
*teleports to Kid Vegeta*
*Picks him up*

[Vegeta]
*Slaps Richie with his tail*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells Richie it will be worth it in the end. Pulls out a sword*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*Eyes widen*
*"Wh..what do you intend to do with that?!"*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

* Explains that I'm from the future and Vegeta will save the world. It will be used to protect him*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*o__o*
*jumps out of Richie's arms*
*Kicks Seraph in the face*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

* Doesn't matter. My resolve is still to protect him, if he likes it or not*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Whines*
*Kicks Seraph in the shin*
*...*
*Pouty face*

[Me]
*...????*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I'll go scout the area. The future's in your hands*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Powers up, a bright white aura surrounding him*

[Me]
*!!!!*
*"Vegeta, no! The last time you did that-"*

*Small explosion*

[Vegeta]
*Standing there, all burnt*
*Blink blink*
*whimpers*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*While scouting, picks up and finds a Death Note. Smiles*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*Scoops Vegeta into her arms*
*"Nappy time!"*
*Rocks him back and forth until he falls asleep*
*:3*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Chibigirisu)
*>.<*
*"But I don't wanna be tiny fore a whole hour! Plus I'm a nation, so who knows what it'll do to me!"*

(Me)
*picks Chibigirisu up*
*"I'll take care of you until you're older again..."*
*:DDDDDDD*

(Chibigirisu)
*Hmph*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*Walks over to Frostagin*
*Suggests a playdate*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tries to write names in the Death Note, only to realize that I have paws*

*Me: :(*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*Laughs cruelly at Seraph's plight*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "Screw it!" and throws the Death Note down a cliff. Looks up in the sky and sees that the sun is disappearing*

*Me:O_0*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*WTF face*
*asks what's happening*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says it a solar eclipse, and you're on your own for now. Hides in a dark cave, while shouting, "PROTECT VEGETA!"*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*. __ .*

[Vegeta]
*Awakens, and pulls Richie's hair*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Slashes the fireball in half*
*Laughs at Seraphs pathetic attempts to write*
*Whispers: "As a little tribute to an old friend..."*
*Emits two auras, one dark and shadowy, one white and clear, as the sun is being covered* 
*Sheates sword, covers left leg with shadow aqua claw as opposed to left arm*
*Right and left arms gets covered in dark and white energy respectivly as two draconic faces appear in the aura*
*Turns towards veggie-kun and raises arms toward him*
*Twinsoul Dragon Beam!!!"*
*Fires a huge beam formed by two entwined dragons of black and white energy, powered up by the eclipse*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*With all of my remaining power, I use the Celestial Brush and blow a Divine Wind at Nanabshuckle8. Collapses due to eclipse*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Sits on Seraph*
*:P*

[Me]
*..sweatdrop*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tries to uselessly get up, but the sun is still hidden for another 20 minutes*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Slaps Seraph with his tail repeatedly*

[Me]
*>_<*
*"Vegeta, Y U so mean..?!"*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*13 balls of light fly out of me and into the eclipse. I'm a pure white wolf now. My weapons are all gone*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Laughs at Seraph once again as I remind "It" that I am a master of air, thus I can easily take control of this Divine Wind and add it to my attack*
*Does the just described action*
*Blasts the ever-living shit out of veggie-kun and Richie with the combined attacks*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Appears behind Nanab*
*Taps him on the shoulder*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*Teleports herself and Vegeta away*


*reappears, behind Nanab*
*kicks him in the back*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*rides in on Harvey the Herdier*

*wonders what's going on*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:*"The sun is slowely reappearing! If I can just get away a little. . ."*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*Goes over to Dar, instructing him to read the last couple pages of the thread*

[Vegeta]
*Looks at Dar from over Richie's shoulder*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*shrugs*
*looks down at Harvey*

[Harvey]
*bites Dar's hand*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Giggles and claps*
*Climbs on Harvey's back, trying to ride Harvey like a small dog*

[Me]
*sweatdrop*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Flicks away Shiny and Richie with wings before thay can do anything*
*Directs beam around in a spiral while doing the below*
*Captures Shiny, Richie and Veggie in an orb of water, coming from the water veins on my body*
*Freezes orb with elemental control*
*Directs beam towards orb*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Harvey]
*uses Take Down on the ice orb to break it*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Blows away Harvey before he can make contact with the orb*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Harvey]
*uses Roar*

*orb breaks*

[Me]
*pats Harvey approvingly*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*hugs Harvey*

[Me]
*"awww, so cute!"*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The sun reappears. I come out of my cave completely normal again with my sword. Dashes to Nanabshuckle8 with a growl*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*Death hugs Harvey*

[me]
'*0. o*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*"Ummmmm ok." face*

[Harvey]
*._.*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Realises that there's a non-violent solution*
*Fires Beam at Seraph instead*
*"Hey Gaeru, throw me one o' those aging fruits would'ya"*

Gaeru:
*"Yeah sure whatever"*
*Searces backpack, finds one and lobs it to Nanab*

Me:
*Catches, picks up Veggie-kun and shoves the fruit down his throat*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*gets off Harvey*
*trips over rock*

[Harvey]
*sits on Dar*
*growls at Nanab*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Looks at Harvey*
*"Do that again and you loose the stash, dog"*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Harvey]
*used Roar*

*Nanab is tossed into the horizon*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Uses a Reflector to block the fire beam and closes in on Nanab. Swings with a large sword.*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Uses the force created by the Roar to accelerate towards Seraph*
*Draws sword and relocates claw*
*Clashes with Seraph*

Gaeru:
*Pets Harvey*
*"Ignore him, he's  just a bit touchy right now"*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*



Nanabshuckle8 said:


> Me:
> *Catches, picks up Veggie-kun and shoves the fruit down his throat*


[Vegeta]
*throws up*
*|:p*
*has a weak stomach*


[Me]
*disgusted expression*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Grabs Nanab and Seraph's swords*
*Throws them far away*
*Sees Vegeta throwing up*
*Very disgusted expression*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Ignores the throw, continues to fight with Seraph*
*Takes a steady look and randomly fires 3 fireballs at Shiny while spinning around in an attack combo*

Gaeru:
*"Vegeta, you want some applejuice?"*
*Offers applejuice*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Harvey]
*eats Vegeta's puke*

[Me]
*yells at Harvey to stop*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*takes apple juice*
*gulps it down*

[Me]
*sighs*
*smacks Harvey with a newspaper*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Gaeru:
*Trollface*
*"Trololololol, that was timefruit juice"*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*"...wha? TIMEFRUIT!? TIMEFRUIT IS POISONOUS TO SAIYANS!"*
*throws up again*

[Me]
*oh noes!*
*glares at Gaeru*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*pukes at the sight of puke*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*disgusted expression*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is sorry*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]*Undaunted by the puke, pulls out my rosary and continues fighting.*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Sees that Vegeta still is a kid*
*Throws a couple of fireballs at Gaeru*

N: *"Why isn't he all grown up?!"*
G: *"Seems like he can't eat the fruit!*
N: *"Well do something about it!"*
G: *"Ugh, fine!"*

Gaeru:
*Looks at the sick saiyan*
*-_-*
*Slow facepalm*
*"This is pathetic, but I really don't want Nanab to go crazy again"*
*Pulls out scroll from backpack*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*moans*
*sits on the ground, holding his churning stomach*

[Me]
*....pets Harvey*
*:D*


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Dodges the fireballs*
*Grabs some scissors*
*Cuts up the scroll*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Strikes shinyabsol with my rosary before he can cut the scroll*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Gaeru:
*"Good thing I saved one of these"*
*Emits green and white aura, reads the scroll in an ancient language of earth*
*A white tree of energy rises from the ground*
*"Tree of time! Hollow of the owl!"*
*The tree materialises, showing to be hollow with two exits*
*Walks over to Vegeta*
*"Hold still"*
*Heals Vegeta, then shows him to the tree*
*"Look here, if you jump down that hole you will come out down at the other one as an adult. Wouldn't that be nice? You could watch adult movies and drink beer."*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*?__?*
*"What is beer?"*

[Me]
*sweatdrop*
*tells Vegeta not to worry about it*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Gaeru:
*Discretely pokes Vegeta down the hole*
*Looks innocent*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*..can fly*
*slowly floats up, and into Richie's arms*
*says he likes being babied*
*sticks his tongue out*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Gaeru:
*-_-*
*"Did I forget to mention that I can control the powers within the tree so that they don't affect me?"*
*Grabs Vegeta and handcuffs him to self*
*Jumps down hole*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*NOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
*Uses Final Explosion, blowing himself and Gaeru up*


[Me]
*jaw drops*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Uses Celestial Brush technique Rejuvination to restore Vegeta to life.*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*appears by Richie*
*blink blink*
*hugs her leg*

[Me]
*"..oy."*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*looks at Vegeta*
*asks why he's been so... childish*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*facepalm*
*gives link, and tells Dar to read the last couple pages*
http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=14535&page=8


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Returns, now in The Storm Mode, ready to kick butt and drink cups of tea, and I'm all out of tea*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
"OH GOD ISN'T THAT A YGOTAS REFERENCE*
*Runs off, hugging Vegeta close*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Pops up in front of Spunky and orders her to leave Vegeta to fight me like the Saiyan he is*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*stops in her tracks*
*punches Yami in the face, saying I can fight, too*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*



Richie the Raichu said:


> [Me]
> "OH GOD ISN'T THAT A YGOTAS REFERENCE*


*Pops in*
*"WAIT WHAT HOW WOULD YOU KNOW D:"*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Dodged the punch which to me couldn't have been thrown any slower if you tried*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*



Ulqi-chan said:


> *Pops in*
> *"WAIT WHAT HOW WOULD YOU KNOW D:"*


*I GOOGLE THINGS A LOT*
*Also, my boyfriend is a YGOTAS freak...;;*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*walks in circles*
*trips at the same spot repeatedly*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*runs to Dar*
*hides behind him*

[me]
*..?*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*turns around*
*uhhhh...*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*whimpers*

[Me]
*facepalm*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Me)
*"Wait what YGOTAS where"*

(England)
*has turned back to normal by now*
*starts sounding like Yami Bakura just for kicks*
*"Have you ever deuled with the devil in the pale moonlight?"*

(Frostagin)
*"HOLY CRAP BAKURA'S BEHIND ME"*
*turns around*
*"Not funny, Iggy-kun."*

(England)
*sounds regular*
*"I wasn't trying to scare _you_."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*... Fangirl squee*
*Hugs England*
*"Not as good as LittleKuriboh, but nice at best!"*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Frostagin)
*...*
*"If I didn't know you were an obsessive YGOTAS fangirl, I'd be killing you right now."*

(England)
*"Well, Bakura IS British, isn't he?"*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*....throws Kid Vegeta at Ulqi, hitting her in the back of the head*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Nonchalantly swats him back, humming some Rammstein songs softly as she walks back out*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Vegeta]
*tackles Ulqi*
*LOVE ME*

[Me]
*o__o*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Looking around for Richie and Vegeta*

*Sighs in relief when I see them together*


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Unexpectedly comes out of nowhere for the first time and stars purring for no reason*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Barks at Sparda, for wolves hate cats*


----------



## BlasTech

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*dons the BlasTech exosuit and goes into war*

*slashes at Seraph for barking*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Uses the Celestial Brush to guide water at BlasTech to stop his suit*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me:
*Absorbs the water into claw, making it bigger, then slashes Seraph with it*
*"You shall not hurt da cyborg"*
*Ignores Vegeta, for now*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Uses Brush to summon the Moon. Runs under the cover of darkness*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(England)
*doesn't want to know*

(Frostagin)
*starts drinking some tea that she pulled out of nowhere*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Ask Frostagin if she could share some tea*


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Also asks for tea, but also brings cod to share*


----------



## BlasTech

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*chuckles and explains that this suit is all-resistant*

*Fires a Chrono Beam that opens a time-warping Portal*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Frostagin)
*says the tea is only for nice people*
*...like Seraph and Sparda!*

(England)
*pulls tea bags out of nowhere*
*tells everyone they can pick whatever kind of tea they like*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Appears out of no where, noting that oolong tea owns*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Desperately tries to make tea, only to remember lack of hands*
[Me]* :(*


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Makes tea for Seraph, using psychic powers to tell which flavor he wants; redirects Chrono Beam to create Portal inside of BlasTech's suit*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(England)
*Asks Ulqi if she wants some oolong tea*

(Frostagin)
*sips her Earl Grey*
*watches Doctor Who*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Nods, nonchalantly throwing bunnies off the side of a cliff*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Catches the bunnies, saying "I AM the goddess of mercy after all!"*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Points out that since you use a Tech Genus Deck as well, neither of us know of mercy except as being the French for "thank you"!*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

* Comments that Tech Genius decks took a major beating with the banlist cuz' Tengu and Striker got nailed*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Cryingly yelps (silently of course) "I KNOW!!!"*

*Weeps over the proxy for Trish, the real card I may never get to sodding use...*

*Catastor's still fine though!*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Explains that the age of Synchro's are over due to Konami wanting to cash in on Xyz's monsters this format*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Explains that I will die laughing when the list falls like a ton of bricks of Exceeds, which I am officially predicting RIGHT NOW!!!*

*On the subject of the last list, I heard some pillock reckoned Chaos Emperor Dragon was going to come back, to which I said that if it did I would never use Red-Eyes Black Dragon ever again! It hasn't, so I can still return to Red-Eyes whenever I want*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Mentions that the last YCS champion mentioned that Imperial Order might come back, due to " 3 Mystical Space Typhoons and Heavy STorm"

My reaction: >:O*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*rides in on Harvey, with Jessica closely following*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*States that I wouldn't mind getting Tag Force 6 brand new as there is a really cool Synchro Monster, an awesome Dragon and some wicked Warrior that'll come with the game, and that a mate of mine got me a brand new American copy so he could not only Duel me more freely but also so he could get his hands on another copy of Chevalier De Fleur, which I will use if we ever Tag up together, which we've still yet to do*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

[Me]
*gets off Harvey*
*wonders what's going on*

[Jessica and Harvey]
*runs off into woods*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Explains that we're discussing the Children's Card Game!*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*walks back in*
*OH GAWD*
*...*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(England)
*gives Ulqi oolong tea*

(Frostagin)
*...*
*tries to become art of conversation*
*"I use a Marik-like deck~! No Ultra Mega Chickens though..."*
*:P*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Sips the tea, and mentions that those cards are somewhat hard to come by*
*Blinks, then remembers the stash of YGO cards under her brother's bed*
...
*Runs off*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Explains that Mega-Ultra Chicken was nerfed when released.*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*starts crying*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Finds an amulet that turns me into Dante*

*Me: LET'S ROCK, BABY!*


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is amazed; mentions to Seraph that he just turned into my son*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*finds a new weopen of choice*

*decides to test it out against the others*

*starts poking everyone with a molten chimney stick*


----------



## BlasTech

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*switches on the Heat Proof armor*

*smirks at defeating the Chimney Stick*

*Takes the Chimney Stick and broke it*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Runs to Sparda, yelling DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDYY!!*

Me:*Oh, I mean, what's up, Pops?*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Frostagin)
*is terribly confused*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*cries*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells Raichie to stop crying*
*gives her a sword to play with*
*hands out Houndoom Cookies to everyone*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Ask Richie where Vegeta is*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*cries on Seraph*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

To Richie:*Is he dead?*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hands a Houndoom Cookie to Richie*
*hopes that Richie feels better*


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is carrying a sack of Dragon Balls*
*tells Dante that we will rule this world together!!!*
*also piggy-backing baby Vegeta*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Laughs at been immune to effects of molten chimney staff*

*Keeps Legendary Collection stashed under shirt in case PhaRaoH comes in and decides to glomp it cuz it's shiny!*

(And that really happened! PhaRaoH glomping my Legendary Collection folder, that is...)


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells Sparda that I only wanted candy, not the world!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Decides that seeing as I'm still in Yami Angel form, to try and steal the DragonBalls...*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Takes out twin pistols and taunts "NOT TODAY, BABY!"*

*Fires at Yami*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Not getting hit, even though I appear to be stood perfectly still*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says:Oh yeah, get a load of this!". Rushes forward*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Prods you in the back of the head, knocking you unconcious before mouthing "A load of what?"*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "A LOAD OF THIS!"

*(It's basically Devil May Cry's version of super Seyain*)


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*eats cookies*
*wonders why everyone is ignoring him*
*yells "Ignore this then!!!*
*Launches a huge Ki Blast that blows up the entire field"
*becomes Super Saiyan 5 with entire body glowing in gold*
*smirks Vegeta style at his work*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Jus hovers behind Blazer, before leaning on shoulder and mock admiring his work*

(The Neko doesn't like that picture much...)


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*sees what Yami Angel did to my son*
*goes into Devil Trigger as well*
*teleports behind Yami and stabs The Ugg Man*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Sees Sparda attacking Yami. Says "I wont let you get all the glory, old man!" and continues to attack Yami*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Randomly appears and looks at all the fighting.*
*Sighs and walks over to a random wall, leaning on it to watch.


----------



## Kronos

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*laughs at all the chaos*
*transforms into lord of Time form*
*begans blasting Chrono-blasts at everyone, freezing them in time*
*smirks*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*uses total hax and isn't frozen in time*
*sighs again*
*walks around everyone else in boredom*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*delves down into Hades to escape the roar*
*comes back fully revived and launches an Energy Bomb at Kronos using the energy of the roar*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "I'm too cool for time!" and moves anyway*


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is the father of "Too cool and is also immune to time*
*gets ShinyUmbreonX3 a comfy chair to sit in since he's not battling*
*remembers that Hell Chocobo needs to be fed and summons it*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*flops into the chair*
*pulls a random remote from somewhere*
*presses a button and goes "Hmmm..."*
*Everyone turns into a Pokemon*
*is an Emboar*


----------



## Sypl

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*catches the Emboar*
*is upset that no one noticed that he returned*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*shouts a war cry*
*releases Palkia to battle Kronos*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Turned into a Mightyena.*

*Then says "DEVIL TRIGGER MIGHTYENA!*

*Turns into demonic Mightyena*


----------



## Sypl

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Catches the Demonic Mightyena*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is thinking "That was dumb." over and over*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*asks for a battle with the Mightyena*
*transforms into a Houndoom*
*growls in excitement*


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*randomly returns to battlefield in Ultra-Saiyan form*
*demands an entertaining battle*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "Let's go!" to Blazer, and charges with a Devil Trigger powered Crunch*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Me and Gaeru:
*Reboots*
N: Holy shit! How long were we passed out?
*Orion, the rouge, reappears from the shadows*
O: Approximately 1 and a half months.
N, G: O.O
G: "Well, I don't see that Vegeta kid around, so we might as well have some sophisticated conversation over some tea, right?"
N: "I suppose that'd be nice."
*Charles, the english gentleman appears*
C: "Did somebody say tea?!"
*A fearsome, for now unnamed pirate captain jumps down from his floating ship with a big round table in one hand and three bottles of rum in the other*
*"Arrr! Only rum will quench the thirst of a poirate (yes, poirate, just imagine the accent) and man, ye sloshy landlubber!"
C: "Oh come now ???, a good ol' earl grey surely outclasses your horrendous drinks, and alcohol in the midst of day, what kind of brute are you?"
*The pirate grunts at the old chap, but chooses to ignore him rather than having him spouting complicated language all over him again*
*He puts down the table at a random place and yells for his mateys to send the chairs*
*The company sits down and Orion serves the tea, which he got from seemingly nowhere*
N: "I don't understand tea, it's just like wierd, warm juice, I want chocolate"
O: *Responds in an almost creepily calm tone: "Very well" and then snaps his fingers, and from a small smoke-explosion a cup of chocolate appears*
*All of the characters sit down around the table, which by the way is floating a fair 20 meters in the air, with various drinks and some biscuits, discussing the fabric of this very unusual existance, with a sign a couple of meters away engouraging bypassers to join them*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tries to press another button on the magic remote*
*stubby Emboar finger-claw-things don't do that*
*tries to get out of chair*
*is stuck*
*facepalms*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*faces the demonic Mightyena*
*growls as it charges towards him*
*dodges and performs a Flame Charge*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Jumps over Blaze, and fires a Shadow Ball*


----------



## Sypl

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Redshirts and the Shadow Ball hits him*


----------



## BlasTech

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*suits up and blasts Seraph with a Plasma Beam*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Appears in front of Blas, still in The Storm mode, and challenges him to a fight, hoping that he will give me a good fight*


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*transforms into Ultra-Saiyan form*
*fights Yami instead of having BlasTech fight him*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Blocks all of Jace's kicks and punches, kicking him to the ground, following him down and finishing him off with a Rasengan, before chewing myself out for revealing the fact I know that technique*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*laughs and dodges Seraph's attacks*
*launches a Dark Pulse*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I return my attention back to Blas*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Flips over the Dark Pulse, and attacks with Fire Fang*


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is a Pikachu*
*walks upi to ShinyUmbreon to change the channel for him*
*presses button on remote*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Asks Blas where we were before I was so rudely interrupted*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Finally gets out of chair*
*Fumbles with remote*
*Finally presses a button*
*Everyone is 2d sprites*
*facepalms again*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is shocked I'm suddenly facing a 2D Blas*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says:Now I looks like I'm from a Castlevania game!*


----------



## BlasTech

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*suits up and faces Yami*
*gets ready for battle*
*shouts a war cry and attacks Yami with 2D arm-blades*
*fires a Chrono-beam to alter time*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I see time warping around me and naturally I'm unaffected*
*I start running forward, palm outstretched and start pushing you away*
*I release you, sending you flying into the convenient wall set up earlier that is still there*
*I move away, disappointed in how you turned out*


----------



## norblarchoop

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*watches everything from the shadows*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

Orion:
*"Excuse me for a moment"*
*Disappears in a cloud of smoke, leaving the teaparty momentarily silent*
*Appears behind Norblarchoop*
*Says "Hello" in the creepiest voice one can imagine*
*"Do you like your tea with or without poison"*


----------



## norblarchoop

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*doesn't blink*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Cool Story*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Appears before Norb asking if you'll put up a good fight*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Looks around for new opponent*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Decidedly bored with waiting I pop up behind Xion and ask if you'll be a good opponent*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "Obviously!" and attacks with a Shadow Ball*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Dodges even though I didn't appear to move at all*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Strikes head-on with a sword on Yami*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Gets inside strike and sends Xion flying into one of the walls surrounding us with one hand*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The so far unnamed pirate suddenly sits up straight from half sleeping on the table due to alcohol consumption, Shouts/splutters: "I love you guys, and I know it's three days late but I want you to have this"*
*Throws bottles of homemade mead at everyone within range, then collapses on the table once again*

(Orion:)
*Doesn't blink either, forces norb to sneeze by powdering him with pepper, causing him to blink, then whispers: "It's a lie, you can sneeze without blinking" and thus blows his mind*
*Returns to the table in some fancy shadows this time and starts preparing tea tea with poison*

*Sidenote: The mead is of course a reference to the celebration of Walpurgis Night here in Finland, for anyone unfortunate to not know. And appearently there was some dynasty in Hawaii named Kamehameha.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I blow your mind by telling you that Toriyama-san tells you that in the first couple volumes of Dragonball anyway and that mead is usually an alcoholic beverage consumed by dwarves, vikings, orcs and other free folk alongside the company of salty wenches!*

*I then leave, happy that I've blown your mind into another dimension!*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The pokemon-thingy wore off and now I'm Dante again.*

*Strikes Yami with twin pistols.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Reappears in front of Xion with both fingers stuck in the barrels*

*I indicate down at my palms with my eyes and you look down, suddenly noticing the red dots on your chest! You know what that means: "Incineration!"*

*I wave at Xion as he tumbles backwards from the force of my attacks!*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Calls out "Baby, please!" and pulls out a large sword, then says "That's all you got? Just go for it!"*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I pull out my Silver Mane Kunai and block your attack! I'm also surprised that I even had to use this bad boy... I didn't think anyone round here was strong enough to push me that far while I was in The Storm mode... Not since that Bount...*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Dodges the Kunai and says "Cool story"*

*Picks up a box of pizza and starts to eat it*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Never threw the Kunai... Neither did I slash with it or anything...*

*I suppose I could fight you for a bit, get rid of some of the rust for when I join the fight with the Fusions...*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "Whateves" and offers pizza*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Noms on pizza while doing squats to get back in shape, cuz it's not easy fighting Fusions off all day every day, you know*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*rolls her eyes as she stares at this mysterious glowy dot in the distance. Instinctively she bolts..*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Watches Krazoa dash off randomly while lifting 20 ton weights*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*catches up with the glowy dot and tries to capture it within her paws*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Thinks these weights are way too light, so starts lifting 50 ton weights*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*throws glitter everywhere*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hides in a lake*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is herpin and derpin while eating pizza*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is randomly reminded of a certain Homestuck character by Seraph's movements*
*slashes at shore*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Thinks even these weights aren't enough...*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells Yami to lift the world as weights*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Asks Seraph how I'm supposed to do that*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*.. wonders if Yami looks like Yami Yugi*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells Raichi to jus think of an Angel with sharp black wings, glowing red eyes and, since I'm in The Storm mode right now, a Frieza-like line going down from the corner of each eye and meeting up under my chin*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells Yami to just lift it.*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*throws a fish at Seraph*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*disturbed by Yami's looks*
*o . 0*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Eats the fish that was tossed at me *


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The pirate stands up, walks over to Yami in a humorous way and hands him a map explaining that there are a couple of 100 tonne oil tankers about 40 km that-a-way*


----------



## savol456

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*blows up oil tankers before Yami can look for them*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*looks for a giant seashell*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*sits on Yami's shoulders*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Frostagin)
*is back*
*notices pirate*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hasnt been here in forever!*
*flings France plushie at Frosty before running off again*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Frostagin)
*scrambles to catch the plushie*
*realises it's a France plushie*
*drops it*
*O.o*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Wears a despondant look at having Raichi on my shoulders...*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The pirate starts to cry because he gets a bit emotional when drunk*
*Wanders off towards frostagin and weeps on her shoulder*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*gets out of water*
*stares at pirate*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Ask the pirate if it wants to fight*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hugs Yami's head*
*makes Kuriboh noises*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Orion)
*Tells Seraph that he better not, as he's quite powerful, and letting that power act at random is not a good idea*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Sighs and says "Whateves, baby." Wanders off*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*follows Seraph in case he might turn into Eridan*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells sv to not get *HER* hopes high*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*



Seraph said:


> *Tells sv to not get his hopes high*





> His





> _His_





> *HIS*


*o. o*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*



Raichie Belle said:


> *o. o*


*Lol, sorry. Fixed it.*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*:3*
*hugs Yami's and Seraph's head together*
*makes Kuriboh chatter noises*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Asks if anyone wants to go to Hoenn with me*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*I stand up, beg my comrades farewell and say "I'll join, never been there so a tour would be nice" to Seraph*
*The pirate suddenly lights up, seemingly very happy, and offers to tag along with a couple of his floating ships*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "Alright, baby. Anyone else want to come?"*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Opts in as that's where my nephew, Deacon Cruz, was last seen*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*decides to go as well*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*"Well, we got two extra spaces. Anyone else?*


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*returns from a long journey and draws his sword*
*starts waving the sword around, challenging everyone*


----------



## Eevee25

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*walks up to Blazer*
*pulls out knife and stabs Blazer in chest*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*considers going to Hoenn*
*....*
*Nods eagerly, as she never been before and wants to catch some new Pokemon*
*Lets a Raichu out of it's Pokeball and squees*
*...*
*Runs into a restroom*

[Raichu]
*facepalm*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells everyone that I'm pretty sure PhaRaoH wouldn't mind coming along, plus we're going to be taking over Forum Games a little bit soon...*


----------



## savol456

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is afraid that joining in would screw everything up*
*sits in corner eating popcorn and watching everyone instead*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*slowly comes out of the bathroom, in a brand-new outfit, but frowning slightly*
*returns her Raichu to it's Pokeball*
*blank, expectant stare at Yami*


----------



## Dar

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*rides in on Harvey and Jessica*
*waves*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Stares blankly back*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*appears again*
*stares at everyone*
*says she thought we were having a staring contest*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Points out I was only doing it to annoy Raichi, even though I'm still staring...*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Asks nanab if the pirate ship is magical*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*thinks that pirate ships are cool*
*asks if she can come on the pirate ship*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says that it is indeed, but also that it works on a combination of some wierd technology and magic, so it's a combi*
*The pirate approves Frostagin, as the myths that females brought bad luck on the seas died long ago, not to mention that we sail in the air*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*asks if this is the flying pirate ship from Stardust*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says that it is not, but that it might however have plundered some Supernova stardust sometime, since it's quite a rare, not to mention mysterious and expansive material*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*still staring at Yami*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Points out that everyone's leaving on a flying ship...*

*Also points out that Samantha Terra Locke is afraid of heights*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The pirate sobers up a bit and says that it would be silly if everyone had to come, and that if they have to he'll have to use his whole fleet, which he does not approve of*

*(Nanab)*
*Facepalms over own stupidity in previous posts*
*Feels a strong craving for pancakes, tries to make some and fails miserably*
*Forces Gaeru to make some for him*

*(Charles)*
*Realises that he is a simply a mental projection of a horrbile stereotype*
*Implodes*

*(Gaeru)* 
*Makes awesome pancakes with whipped cream, sugar and strawberries*

*(Orion)*
*Says in a slightly dissapointed voice that the pancakes need more poison*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Asks Nanab if the ships run on the POWER OF FRIENDSHIP!!! BRAWWWW!*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*jumps off the ship for no reason*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The pirate interrupts and explains that it/they could never run on such a weak force but, however, that it does require some coordination and social interaction; which one could interpret as "friendship".*

*(Orion)*
*Says that friendship is overrated*

*(Nanab)*
*Eats awesome pancakes, then abruptly throws them away and switches to toast as the sun rises*
*Yells: "Silly ants! Your home is not to be in my home!!" >:o , Realizes what just happened and quietly says to himself "Oh, right, alternate realities. Damn it!"
*Yells to Raichie to look out for the pelican-sharks*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Yells "PELICAN SHARKS" in Raichi's face cuz she is still staring me down*

(Samantha)
*Thinks: "Holy crap they can fly... NO ONE IS SAFE!"*

(Christian)
*Points out that she can only invade my posts cuz mine is the only mind she can't invade*
*At night*
*Or any time for that matter...*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*asks Yami if he is a hero of Void*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*jumped off the ship already....*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*gets off ship as well*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Says "BUT IT'S GOING TO TAKE OFF!"*


----------



## Norm

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says to Nobody that I have no context in this conversation and therefore I'll assume that it is Team Rocket that is about to blast off*

*trolls team rocket*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Explains that a magical pirate ship floating in the air is about to take off towards Hoenn and that a lot of people is going with it*
*Yells: "Aaaall aboard! The ship will leave soon, so get the fuck on or we'll leave you here ^_^"*
*Asks if anyone wants to play Munchkin*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*climbs on*
*mentions that her boyfriend was a pirate once to nobody in particular*
*oh and yes she would love to play Munchkin*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Points out that seeing as I'm the only one with any naval expertise/experience, I should fly this ship, or at least show everyone to their quarters*


----------



## Norm

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*points that I have aerial expertise, which is way better than naval expertise*
*sinks the ship so we can get on the emergency airplane*
*navigates the plane*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The pirate clears his throat to make his presence as _Captain_ on the ship a bit more obvious*
*Explains that the ship is unsinkable by normal standards, then slaps Norm hard enough to make him realise what a silly attempt it was*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Salutes the Captain, and asks if we're on our way to fight the Fusion Pokémon, or if we're off to give the author of those fics some knowledge on the way ships are!*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*gets back on ship*
*suggests Yami to summon nightgaunts to help him in the fight*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Answers that I would, but I'm currently recruiting for my army at the minute*


----------



## Norm

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*kills army*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*The Captain asks what the hell a Fusion pokemon is, then invites everyone to sing the Spongebob Squarepants theme with him and his crew*


----------



## Norm

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*kills Spongebob and HIS crew*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says that Fusion Pokémon are probably weird Pokémon gene splices*


----------



## Norm

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says that Fusion pokemon are actually sprites that have been edited*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells them that they won't be saying that when they're infected with the Chimera Virus, and I've been reading a fanfic written by someone with no Naval knowledge whatsoever*


----------



## Norm

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*has no Naval knowledge whatsoever*

 Are bellybuttons really that important?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Would happily explain a few things to you*

Er, belly buttons mark where the umbilical cord was attached...


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is utterly confused about where this contemplation of belly buttons came from*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*explains to Kiwi that anything can happen on these type of threads*


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Understands now*
*Craves chimichangas*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Searches Google for "Chimichangas" and Lapras, to use as an avatar*


----------



## Cloudkitty

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*realizes that tornadoes cannot be blown up*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*pulls a confused face*
*asks everyone where I can get/find good avatars*


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*suggests an avatar/signature request thread*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*searches for a avatar/signiture request thread*
*thanks Kiwi for not being as stupid as me*
*realises asterix looks _so _much better on my usual laptop than my brothers*


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is far stupider than he appears*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Points out that you can't be as bad as my brother, at least no one on here has bizarre preconceptions about me! I hope...*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*eyebrow raise*
*points out that if someone has bizarre preconceptions of you, they're not likely to share*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Stands with hands on hips expecting explanations (but not for this bs)*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*eyeroll*
*mutters something about something*
*explains that if someone had bizarre misconceptions about you, they wouldn't share them because they would want you to hate them or whatever*
*wrings hands, frustrated at lack of explaining skills*
*walks off, muttering*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*agrees with Everglider*
*eats 3 month old jelly baby*
*tells everyone to forget the last one*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Face palms and walks off to watch PhaRaoH playing HeartGold*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*asks who PhaRoaH is*
*explains how coincidental it is that I'm doing a Totodile-only run on HG myself*
*pulls that =P face that I like so much*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*walks back in*
*nods to Lucky and pulls a :3 face*
*winks*
*tries to remember PhaRoaH*
*is sure she's heard of him*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*thinks of the Dark Pharaoh*
*realizes that it can't be him because Yami seems to be on a different side*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*stares at sv_01*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Explains that PhaRaoH is Inuzuka's sister as well as a member of TCoD who got me to join TCoD a few years back before the big crash when I was known as Connor O'Reilly, if anyone remembers that and my highly complicated plans for world domination and surviving a zombie apocolypse involving pipes, cake and sugar*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*falls asleep to Yami's post*
*asks Everglider to read my sig*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*apogolizes to LL*
*hopes "LL" is okay*
*offers friendship cookie*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is a little hurt at the reaction to my highly complicated plans...*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says she appreciated your well-laid plans, even if she didn't totally understand it*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*accepts friendship cookie*
*eats friendship cookie*
*notices friendhip cookie is filled with gummy dinosaurs*
*rants at how gummy dinosaurs rule all*
*pulls a =D face*
*pulls a =P face*
*apolagizes for the long post*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*explains to Ever that a shapeshifting and manipulative demon-like entity from my favorite writer's stories is sometimes known as the Dark Pharaoh*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*nods slowly*
*processes information*
*loudly announces that she want to be a Dark Pharaoh when she grows up!*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*stares*
*isn't sure what would happen if Dark Pharaoh Everglider met the Crawling Chaos*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*asks sv what she means by "the Crawling Chaos"*
*wishes Everglider good luck in the future, in return for that cookie*
*pulls an =P face*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Walks in the back door announcing my return and that I am the PhaRaoH of whom Yami Angel Christian speaks*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*lets out the biggest "Oh!" you have ever heard*
*complains about sstiff neck*
*pulls an =P face*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*explains to Lapras that the Crawling Chaos is the same entity as that Dark Pharaoh guy*
*watches Yami, thinking of nightgaunts*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Looks up from drawing to wave and smile shyly*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Asks what the chuff are nightgaunts*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*peeks over PhaRaoH's shoulder*
*stares at drawing*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*asks the same question Yami Angel Christian asked*
*cries*
*tells everyone to read my most recent "Grr" post*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*explains that nightgaunts are the faceless winged servants of a certain Elder God*
*realizes that Lovecraft was American*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*reads LL's Grrr post*
*screams: NO NO NOOOOO*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells everyone that all is not lost
*tells everyone that all is never lost*
*explains that I may not leave and if I do it definitely will not be permanent*
*congratulates myself for spelling stuff correctly*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*crosses fingers*
*thinks: I HATE it when people leave!*
*realizes that her statement is hypocritical because she took a 6-month-or-longer haitus*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hugs*
*explains that I've had an _amazing_ time here at TCoD and would never, _ever_ permanently leave*
*takes 5 second hiatus*
*makes a Johnny Test reference*
*pulls an =P face, in an attempt to cheer everyone up*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hugs*
*is glad you like it here*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hugs LL's shell*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hugs*
*tells everyone to look at this post*
*pulls an =D face*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*frowns*
*says the link dun work*
*screams in happiness anyways because she's pretty sure this means you're staying*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*fixes link*
*slaps face for getting the link wrong*
*blames keyboard*
*pulls an =D face*
*tells everyone to click the link once again*
*pulls an =P face*
*changes editor to that one with the acronym I can never remember*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Nanab)
*returns to consciousness*
*slaps Norm, explaining tha spongebob has no crew, and that killing The Yellow One is futile*
*Explains that he also has plans to take over the world, involving the creation of elves, moving the south pole and total knowledge of everything everyone does at all times*
*adds that there would be taxes for getting more kids than one*
*Gets starteled by ringing phone, throws it overboard in panic*

*The captain says that we're about 20 minutes from Hoenn*

(Orion Featherfoot a magical asassin/rouge, for any newcomers)
*appears suddenly in front of LL, then pulls a ._. face, only with more badass eyes*

(Gaeru, the "young" warrior of earth (is 25, which pretty much all of the characters included in my posts coincidentally are(ecxept for the captain), considered "young"?)

*meditates, lifting a couple of 2 tonne blocks of mud and dirt with magic*
*forms them into sculptures for the enjoyment of the crew*

(Nanab)
*apologizes for the longest post ever*
*Looks at LL triumphantly*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*asks Nanab why he is looking at me triumphantly*
*asks for a response to the post*
*pulls an =D face*
*realises the events of that post are long-gone*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is totally lost*


----------



## Karousever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Didn't know how one could be silent in a thread*
*Now understands*
*Thinks you people are clever*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Runs away from "Ike"*
*wonders why he calls himself Ike because jaketiger1116 is a perfectly good name*
*gets it*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells AbsurdAbsol that Ike is a character from Fire Emblem*
*thanks Ike/jaketiger1116*
*asks why Everglider is lost*
*realises some assassin/rouge is staring me in the face*
*runs, fast*
*screams at the top of voice*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells LuckyLapras that she knows that Ike is a character from Fire Emblem*
*scares away the assassin*
*runs away*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*lets out another big "Oh"*
*thanks AbsurdAbsol for saving me from the assassin/rogue*
*carries on playing PMD2*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells LuckyLapras that PMD2 is awesomest*
*you're welcomes LuckyLapras for saving him from the assassin/rogue*
*does nothing*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*slaps self for failing at Mt. Bristle*
*agrees with AbsurdAbsol*
*wonders when my overflow of Forum Games will end*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells LuckyLapras that it's ok that he failed Mt Bristle because I did too*
*agrees with LuckyLapras*
*tells LuckyLapras that the ending is so awesome*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells AbsurdAbsol I don't usually suck at Mt. Bristle When I have my Mudkipz*
*also tells her I have played to the end of PMD2 already with Darkness and I have started again in Sky*
*swears at a Spinarak, the sole reason for my failure*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says "Oh"*
*asks LuckyLapras which pokemon he started with in darkness and sky*
*tells LuckyLapras that some people call sky PMD3 for clarity*
*also tells LuckyLapras that I ordered a used PMD3 but got a PMD3 box and a PMD2 cartridge that I already have*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says I was a Chimchar and I had a Turtwig as my partner in PMD2 and I am a Riolu and my partner is Shinx in PMD3*
*explains how ElectricTogetic recommened a Riolu+Shinx combo*
*celebrates the fact that I learned Force Palm*
*realises I won't be using it until late, I think*
*asks when Shinx learns Spark in PMD3*
*explains how PMD3 is basically the Pokemon Emerald of PMD2*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*replies that Shinx learns Spark when it does in gen IV*
*tells LuckyLapras to check Bulbapedia
*gets how PMD3 is basically the Pokemon Emerald of PMD2*
*rants about not getting PMD3*
*wants to play with a friend's PMD3*
*wants a Riolu+Shinx combo lunch*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says 



Spoiler: PMD2/3



goes through flashbacks of dizzy spells


*
*Shinx learns Spark*
*Obtains a Charizard and Walrein*
*listens to a BW Credits Metal Remix*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*does nothing*
*thinks of something to do*
*plays Pokemon while listening to this*


----------



## Ever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is found, apparently* (?)
*clears throat*
*taps LL's broken spoiler tag*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*likes Everglider's signature*
*does nothing*
*runs around*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*fixes spoiler tag*
*thanks Everglider for pointing that out*
*slaps self for making that mistake*
*realises PMD2/3 might be ruined for people*
*attempts to kill self*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*stops LuckyLapras from killing himself*
*eats half of a Big Apple and then gives the rest to LuckyLapras*
*wonders how the heck your belly size increases in PMD2/3*
*figures it out and eats an Apple at full belly*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*thanks AbsurdAbsol for saving a small part of my sanity*
*thinks about belly size in PMD2/3 as well*
*asks if it is in PMD1 as well*
*eats Big Apple*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells LuckyLapras that belly size seems to be in PMD1 but isn't sure*
*steals a Gummi from LuckyLapras*
*plugs computer into charger because low battery*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*explains how AbsurdAbsol just stole a Blue Gummi and Absol is a dark type*
*explains how I haven't played PMD1 before*
*plays PMD3*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Explains how I like Blue Gummi anyways*
*Proceeds to steal a Black Gummmi and a Purple Gummi*
*eats the two Gummis*
*returns the Blue Gummi*
*waits restlessly for flight to arrive*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Walrein grows to Lv 11*
*dances around in circles*
*plays more PMD3*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*is confused about underlevelled Walrein*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*explains about underleveled Walrein*
*wants a Walrein*
*restarts PMD2 out of frustration*
*wonders if I restarted the right PMD2 (I have 2 copies)*
*panics*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says how I used this Wonder Mail S generator*
*asks if anyone has a Wonder Mail S password they would like to share*
*panics because I think I got the URL wrong*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says I have some wonder mail S passwords from online I would like to share*
*VMs LuckyLapras about it*
*hugs LUCKYLAPRS*
*goes away*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*recieves VM*
*says LuckyLaprs isn't all caps and I was shouting that like the ALMIGHTY... THE POWERFUL... MAGIKARPWN!!*
*continues to attempt to get shinies on Black*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*apologizes about LuckyLaprs*
*mentions a shiny dustox named Toxicated that's up for trade if I can get the wifi set up*
*replies to VM*
*laughs for no reason at all*
*continues reading and playing soulsilver*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Nanab)
*Says that Walrein are quite marvellous, and that LL and AA should look out in 3..2..1*

(Orion)
*Makes his most dramatic entrence yet, while explaining that he wasn't scared away, he simply went to get some poinsonous tea*
*Offers tea to LL and AA*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*refuses tea*
*says to get some cod*
*makes Orion eat tea and drink cod*
*continues to pwn a Lv 9 Pidove with a Lv 1 Timburr*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*takes tea but puts it away for later*
*wonders how LL pwns lv 9 pidoves with lv 1 timburrs*
*asks for some cod*
*runs away*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says Lv 1 Timburr fainted*
*pwns Lv 9 Pidove with Lv 1 Tynamo*
*says Timburr knows Rock Slide because Daddy Bob knew it*


----------



## Karousever

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Is silent about things other than what the other people are silent about*
*Wins, if only just by a little bit*
*Realizes he doesn't really win*
*Cries*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*wonders who Daddy Bob is*
*figures it out*
*helps Ike calm down*
*gives Ike a tissue box*
*shouts something about cassowaries*
*runs out of the room*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*awakens*
*runs after AA*
*tells AA that Daddy Bob is my Timburr's father*
*asks if anybody has any shinies they don't want because I don't wanna battle straight after Christmas*
*offers a Lv 70 Volcarona and a Lv 50 Eelektross*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Wonders if anyone has ever found a Shiny on LeafGreen/FireRed as I have never even seen one on there...*

*Mutters how I've seen them everywhere else...*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells LL about a shiny male Dustox found named Toxicated with a Brave nature*
*yawns*
*sleeps*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells Yami there are shinies on FRLG*
*says my brother encountered a shiny Geodude and my other brother encountered a shiny Rattata at the start of the game*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells LL that his brothers are really lucky*
*mentions a shiny male Dustox still up for trade*
*yawns*
*walks off to do something somewhere*
*comes back with tea and cod*
*complains about no newbies*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells AA to look at my preferred pronoun or my conversation with Ulqi-Chan or Mowtom*
*screen messes up*
*swears*
*says I won't have Wi-Fi until Christmas*
*says to hold that trade offer for a few months*
*asks what game*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*facepalms*
*rushes back to edit post*
*says I will be flying later today*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*thanks AA*
*warnsd her about ice and hard things*
*laughs about my ice-skating efforts*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*laughs along with LL*
*yawns*
*can't get over jet lag*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

(Nanab)
*Says that LL is indeed lucky to even have wi-fi, unlike some others*
*pouts*
*Wants chocolate*

*The flying ship arrives in slateport city*

(Gaeru)
*Asks where he can put his earthly statues*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*wonders about everything nanabshuckle just said*
*goes away to try to figure it out*
*comes back with cookies*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*eats so many cookies, the Cookie Monster gains a phobia of cookies*
*agrees with Nanab*
*goes off somewhere on the internet to find the African national anthem for some strange odd reason*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*Tells Luck to find the Jamaican national anthem as a tribute for Usain Bolt's triumphs*

*Immediately grabs the earthly statues and takes them to and stashes them in Samantha's living room before legging it the hell out of there*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tells LL that Cookie Monster has been replaced with Veggie Monster*
*yawns*
*eats a cookie*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*tries to train a UU Wi-Fi team*
*lols*
*listens to BW2's Champion theme sped up by 20%*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*yawns*
*does nothing*
*runs away*
*yawns*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*continues to train UU team*
*comments on how this thread may as well be classed as dead*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*hugs the Poochyena that I technically don't have*
*hugs cute adopts in LL's sig*
*tells LL to be extremely cautious with EVs*
*comments on how this thread is too awesome to be dead*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says we're pretty much in the same situation as the Answer a Question With a Question thread*
*asks what EVs Audino give*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*says that it's probably HP*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: The silence game 7.0*

*replies that it is HP*
*reminds LL to be extremely careful to not waste EVs*
*asks about IVs*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*asks about wasting EVs*
*says MAH LAPRAS is full of 'em*
*has no idea what IVs are*


----------



## Keldeo

*explains about IVs*
*tells LuckyLapras to either search them up on the main site or Bulbapedia*
*widens eyes at shiny Kabuto*
*squishes shiny Kabuto in Safari Zone*
*Catches Klang in Pal Park*
*yawns*
*is catching up to LL in postcount*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*is shocked at AA being 3 posts ahead of me*
*realises this is my 500th post*
*PAR-TAYs*


----------



## Keldeo

*=P-s*
*laughs*
*yawns*
*eats ice-cream*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*continues to PAR-TAY ignoring the fact that AA has ice-cream*


----------



## Keldeo

*shoves ice-cream into LL's face*
*dances*
*RNGs stuff for Safari Zone area*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Is unable to think that this party would be a lot more fun with Ponies for some reason...*


----------



## Keldeo

*brings in the Party Pony Posse*
*laughs*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*is shocked at the fact AA has brought in the PPP*
*runs*
(Obligatory WiiWare reference)


----------



## Keldeo

*continues to play LeafGreen*
*calls the PPP off*
*yawns*
*falls asleep*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*sticks hand in front of fan*
*complains about heat*
*watches Adventure Time*
*hits the Submit Reply button*


----------



## Keldeo

*yawns*
*hits Post Quick Reply button*
*:Ds*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Thinks it's not all that warm where I am... Which is about right...*


----------



## Keldeo

*sweats*
*yawns*
*thinks she's forgetting something*
*gasps*
*rushes to do the thing she forgot*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*complains about heat*
*yawns*
*tells Yami that we've had floods recently and this hot weather is kiiinda surprising really*


----------



## Keldeo

*takes off jacket*
*sweats*
*yawns*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Tells Luck that we've had flooding recently as well and that Britain isn't exactly well known for sunny weather...*


----------



## Keldeo

*laughs at genuine London rain joke made by person in video game*
*yawns*
*sweats*
*does maths*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*listens to GlicthxCity and HappyDragonite/RustyDoodles, whom of which I found out about from AA/Absoul*
*tells Yami we flooded whilst I was supposed to be at school but I was on a trip and when I found out we were flooding I was just laughing*
*laughs*


----------



## Keldeo

*wants monday to come faster*
*wants to see school friends*
*sweats*
*sighs*
*sees crow eating pears from tree*
*shoos crow away*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points out that you didn't kop for what Yorkshire was like a few years ago when Rihanna's Umbrella was at No. 1, and of course we got sod all in terms of aid from the Southerners...*

*Also points out that Yorkshire pretty much did the best during the London 2012 Olympics, so much so, given how China was stationed up here, we were joking about exporting Yorkshire Air and Water!!!*

*Also points out that that game probably features a terrible English accent as I am still yet to hear a convincing British accent done by a foreigner*


----------



## Keldeo

*rants about VBA*
*starts frantically grinding [again]*
*will probably not be on for the next hour or so*
*goes to eat ice-cream to vent*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Gingerly points out that VBA is rarely a problem for me, it's DesMuMe that's always slow as hell!*


----------



## Keldeo

[No, see my post in the Grr thread; it's about keyboard shortcuts not speed.]

*tells Yami that I've never tried DeSmuMe*
*continues that I wanted to, but couldn't find a reliable site for DS ROMs (the one I used for LeafGreen for the VBA was from a site that didn't have DS roms.)*
*yawns*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*tells Absoul there is a YouTube video on how to esily get ROMs*
*watches a Black 2 Let's Play*
*tries not to give spoilers*


----------



## Keldeo

*says I don't trust YouTube besides music*
*says you also spelled easily wrong*
*=Ps*
*yawns*
*reads Bulbanews about BW2 spoilers*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Announces it's my birthday today!!!*


----------



## Keldeo

*Rushes to Laughing Cupboard to make a thread!*

*...or not.*
*Says sorry*
*:Ds*
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Also announces I got sod all of interest today, unfortunately...*


----------



## Keldeo

*?*
*yawns*
*sweats*
*checks time*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Says 'tis only 1940 hours*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*asks what 1940 hours is*
*tries to remember where I wished Yami a happy Birthday*
*facepalm*
*lols at this BW2 LP*


----------



## Keldeo

*wants to look at a BW2 Nuzlocke*
*finds one on the Nuzlocke forums*
*continues to happily read the Nuzlocke*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says I'm probably gonna do a White 2 Nuzlocke*
*comments on how Summer is sending me insane*
*yawns*


----------



## Keldeo

*critiques Rain Dance team*
*yawns*
*goes away to brush teeth*
*realises something important*
*fixes Rain Dance team*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*continues to RNG Abuse Black for a Jolly Skarmory*
*listens to BW2's awesome champion theme*
*doesn't recommend searching for it because of spoilers*
*replies to message*
*hits submit reply*
*asks what a Rain Dance team is*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

(Nanab)
*Returns to consciousness once more*
*Tilts head so much my neck bends into a spiral*
*Is astounded to know that LL does not know what a rain dance team is*
*Runs off to find some Aron*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*asks what a Rain Dance team again*
*knocks out Nanab again for the fun of it*
*lols at The Speed Gamers*


----------



## Keldeo

*Rain Dance team is team that depends entirely on Rain Dance/Drizzle because all the Pokemon have Swift Swim/some other rain-boosted ability.*
*yawns*
*fweeeees about school*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*let's out a big "Ohhhhhhhhhhhh"*
*asks why are you Fweeeing about school*
*rants on about terrible P.E lessons and fake fires*
*swears because heck that scared me*


----------



## Keldeo

*revives horribly dead thread*
*says PE sucks for me too*
*says school has not had any fake fires recently*
*swears at Mac*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says we had like, 5 in 3 months*
*smells new eraser*
*starts to fall asleep*


----------



## Keldeo

*smells old dirty eraser that was supposed to smell like watermelons but now smells like rotten watermelons*
*is instantly awake*
*checks time*
*gasps*
*rushes to bed*


----------



## hyphen

*walks in*
*attempts to raise an eyebrow at what is happening and fails*


----------



## Keldeo

*laughs at mysticmoon's attempt*
*tries to raise eyebrow*
*fails*


----------



## hyphen

*looks at Absoul*
*appearifies sticky-note*
*draws eyebrow*
*sticks on forehead*
*PROBLEM SOLVED*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*complains about internet*
*asks why are we lifting eyebrows*
*raises an eyebrow in confusion*


----------



## hyphen

*amazed at your eyebrow skills*
*says that we are lifting eyebrows just because*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*thanks Mystic for answering my question*
*continues to repeatedly refresh pages to get them to work*


----------



## hyphen

*you're welcome.*
*?*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says my brother's laptop fails*
*Googles self*
*freaks out*


----------



## hyphen

*nods in understanding*
*questioning look*


----------



## Keldeo

*lifts eyebrow*
*begins to move*
*clicks deviantart link*
*sighs*
[I shouldn't be staying up this late on a Monday night during the school year :P]


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Looks smug cuz I finished school 12 years ago (we don't have "graduation" in Britain)*

*Is annoyed that I still need new pens though, Pilot preferrably, or ink cartridges for my Fountain pen... Or both...*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says I have to stay until I'm 18 apparently*
*calls you Lucky*
*considers changing name to LaprasLilligantChandelure*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Says that in Britain, the only reason you'd have to stay until you were 18 is if you went into 6th Form, referred to as Years 12 & 13 sometimes as a joke, but we generally leave at 16 at the end of Year 11*

*Also states that even though I hear it a fair bit, I still don't understand the whole Grades system, namely, saying someone's in such a Grade, means I generally don't have a clue how old they are, even though the way it's said implies we're meant to immediately know their age*


----------



## Keldeo

*curses self for not doing homework*
*starts doing homework*
*gets bored*
*starts reading book*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says I have been told by my brother I'm in "mandatory" school untill 18*
*swears at Barboach for being Ground*


----------



## Kamara

*looks around*
*uses Double Team*
*makes copies of herself*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*pulls a O.o face*
*realises a DSi has a second card slot*


----------



## Kamara

*laughs as she hears Lucky's statement*
*creates an aura Sphere in her palm*


----------



## hyphen

*walks in again and calmly swears upon seeing the aura sphere*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Wonders why Krazoa isn't here to see the glowy sphere...*


----------



## Kamara

*performs a double team attack*
*makes ten aura sphere copies*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says I don't like being called Lucky*
*asks if I should put that in my sig again*
*asks who Krazoa is*


----------



## Kamara

*explains who Krataos is*
*creates more clones with Aura Spheres*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says it's Krazoa, not Kratos*
*also says I know who Kratos is*
*sneezes*


----------



## Keldeo

*says Bless You*
*yawns*
*starts ranting about fake fires*
*finishes rant on fake fires*
*sighs*


----------



## Kamara

*forms more clones with Aura spheres, making it total to W
100*
*asked if she can be stopped now*


----------



## Keldeo

*?*
*says yes you can stop*
*sighs*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*agrees with Absoul*
*K.Os a Foongus with a Joltik*
*sighs*
*rushes off to PokeCenter becuase Joltik is poisoned*


----------



## Keldeo

*sighs*
*is sad*
*hates Effect Spore*
*starts playing violent video game as a way of release*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*recommends Mortal Kombat*
*warns Absoul of bad grammar because there are literally no "C"s written into it*
*listens to GlitchxCity*
*takes DS charger off sister*


----------



## Keldeo

*yawns and plays LeafGreen instead*
*...what*
*listens to LugiaDialga*
*fwees because this is my 1000th post*


----------



## Kamara

*shrugs*
*dissolves the clones*
*launches a full power Aura Sphere*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Walks into thread*
*Gets hit by aura sphere*
*Dies*


----------



## Kamara

*chuckles*
*runs to VM*
*worries*
*hides body*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*sticks VM up against a Lv 50 Audino that knows Heal Pulse*
*says I've seen a _lot_ of them in the past few days*
*explains how the creators of Mortal Kombat tried to be punny and replaced every C with a K*


----------



## sv_01

*facepalms at stupid Audinos that use Heal Pulse on you*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says they were quite helpful when training Voltula*
*also says that Voltula is German for Galvantula*
*states the obvious, Joltiks/Galvantulas have low defense*


----------



## Keldeo

*yawns*
*is bored*
*checks the time*
*"oh no"s*


----------



## Amala

*puts a hat on next poster*


----------



## Keldeo

*takes hat off*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Steals hat and puts it on a random Stardust Dragon's head*


----------



## Keldeo

*is bored*
*is sad*
*yawns long 'n' loud*


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

*asks why Absoul is bored*
*Writes something random*
*Gives it to the next person who plays this game*


----------



## Keldeo

*D:s*
*says that I don't have much to do*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*suggests listening to Hatsune Miku and building an unhealthy obsession with her like me*
*listens to Hatsune Miku*
*plays SoulSilver*
*dances*
*says that it is catchy*


----------



## kyeugh

*Secretly wonders what LL's issue is (aha, jk)*

*Turns on TV and stares into the fuzz until he sees Rotom*


----------



## Scootaloo

*catches Rotom*
*dances to Vocaloid then falls asleep*


----------



## Keldeo

*congratulates Scootaloo*
*steals Rotom*
*laughs evilly*


----------



## Scootaloo

*wakes up*
*notices Rotom is stolen*
*Goes into Trance Mode*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*doesn't care about Trance Mode*
*is lost in Whirl Islands*
*wants to listen to Miku but cannot because of this laptop*


----------



## Scootaloo

*cares about Trance mode*
*waits for Zelda themed 3DS armour to appear in the mail*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says Nintendo released a limited edition OoT 3DS at one point, if memory serves well*
*asks Kai what he/she wrote down*
*apologizes for forgetting Kai's preferred pronoun*
*claims I have too much rubbish to remember*
*listens to DragonForce*


----------



## Momo(th)

*actually knows about trance form*
*takes out and electric electric guitar*


----------



## CloudCat

*asks why he said electric twice*
*Ponders about the theory of Evolution and how it applies to Pokemon*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*catches Swinub for a HM slave*
*suggests asking Rowan or Juniper*


----------



## Keldeo

*says Nintendo is cool*
*yawns*
*is sad for a reason I forgot*
*is even sadder*


----------



## Momo(th)

CloudCat said:


> *asks why he said electric twice*


*Says because it is an electric guitar that fire electricity. An electric electric guitar*


----------



## CloudCat

*Understands, now*


----------



## Nightmane

*wonders what this is*
*transforms into a wolf*
*shows his fangs*


----------



## Momo(th)

*Fires my electric electric guitar at the wolf*


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

*Snatches paper and burns it*
*Tells that it was the wrong one and gives Lapras a poorly-drawn picture of a jackolanturn*
*Imagines a Grass/Ghost type Jack-o-Lanturn Pokemon*
*Hacks Pokemon Emerald to include that Pokemon in the game*
*Creates a machine that brings fictional characters to life*
*Brings Rose White and her houndoom Micheal from my still-being-written Pokemon fanfiction to life*
*Rants about how awesome they are*
*Brings Hatsune Miku to life*


----------



## Nightmane

*goes to his lab*
*devises a new Pokemon*
*creates Jackolant*
*loves his new Jackolant*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Loves the fact Scoot has Terra Branford in her signature!!! And a chibi one at that!*

*Enquires about obtaining one of these "Jackolant", cuz it sounds cool!*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*apolagizes for being late on this*
*thanks Kai for bringing Miku to life, because to us Miku fans, she is, truly real*
*=P's*
*turns on GB Sounds in HeartGold*
*gives Nightmane some meat*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Hovers over Luck's shoulder to watch as I haven't played HeartGold mostly as I couldn't get an Emulator to play it properly...*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says I'm playing aftergame*
*grinds*
*asks if anyone wants to know my team*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*asks about the team"
*gets some corn to pop*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Is also curious*
*Considers going watching a Silent Hill Series Let's Play*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says the team is in my long sig that is long*
*asks where one can get the Sunny Day TM in Emerald*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*tells Lapras about groudons ability instead*

*pops the corn using ember attack*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says I don't have a Groudon on my team and would like to teach Sunny Day and Solarbeam to my Houndoom*
*carries on playing Emerald*
*goes looking for Regis*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Recommends Serebii.net as I can't remember*
*Is ready to go and watch Let's Play Silent Hill, especially now that I have pretty much the entire DragonBall Z Abridged, as well as Yu-Gi-Oh! Abridged and Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Abridged, though I wouldn't mind Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Abridged*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says I've tried Serebii when looking for TMs before. It was no help*
*has to wait 24 hours to migrate Regis into Diamond*
*sighs*


----------



## sv_01

*remembers a guy who gives you weather TMs when you give him Shards*
*isn't sure where he is*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says that might be DPPt*
*complains about heavy lifting*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points out that you stated Diamond and that he is in a house near the Marsh where Crasher Wake's Gym is*

*Is suddenly really wanting to do that challenge I've been set to get through Platinum with my best ever Yellow Team of Venusaur, Dodrio, Dugtrio, Pikachu and Mew... They were more awesome than you'd think*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Provides everyone with popcorn*

*Remembers that the shards guy is on an island far east in Hoen*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says that guy gives you Evollution Stones*
*wishes tomorrow wouldn't happen*
*refrehes Chrome*


----------



## Scootaloo

*wonders why more people don't have Mozilla Firefox as a browser*
*starts playing new copy of Donkey Kong 64*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*States that the Neko people of Roak mostly use Firefox*

*Starts up my power play of Final Fantasy VI Advance once more*


----------



## CloudCat

*Watches The Ugg Man play video games*
*Gets bored and eats an apple*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Shows my flare at gaming as well as my skill*


----------



## CloudCat

*Gets impressed by The Ugg Man's gaming skill*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*is also impressed by The Ugg Man's skills*
*says this laptop is _literally full to the max_ (0/7.49 GB remaining)*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Downloads all the data on a flash disk.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says this laptop is having troubles connecting to the internet, and that I have no idea what's in there*
*gives a rather creepy "Have fun!~" and laughs*


----------



## CloudCat

*Grows frightened at LuckyLapras*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*laughs*
*is happy for tomorrow is Shigeru Miyamoto's Birthday*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Hopes he bleeding well retires*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is confused.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Explains that Shigeru Miyamoto is responsible for making other games companies expect us all to believe that the future of video gaming is Motion Control, when in fact it's online!*

*Also points out that when I saw the EyeToy, I kinda predicted it might take off, and I still maintain my prediction, that is like 3-4 years old now, that it is only a matter of time until our brains are the controller...*


----------



## CloudCat

*Informs everyone that the Virtual Boy is much better than the EyeToy.*
*Adds that it is a video game system manufactured by Nintendo that was meant to be 3D.*
*Also says that it began sale to the public in July 1995 (5 years before my existance), but was discontinued in early 1996, because it was reported to cause severe eye injuries and headaches.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says that is true*
*is happy for I now have a planned BW2 team*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is sad*
*Explains that I can't get BW2, yet*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says that I can't get it yet either*
*is also happy because this will be my first maingame team that will have shiny in it for definite*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*shines on this moment with flamethower attack in the air*


----------



## CloudCat

*Gets burned by that flamethrower attack*
*Goes to a Burn Center*
*Is all better!!*


----------



## Hippy

*Tells CloudCat to clean her room.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*continues to fail at DQIX*
*calls Lethal Armour a wimp for continuously calling for backup*
*grabs popcorn to watch CloudCat clean her room*


----------



## CloudCat

*Cleans room*
*Takes special care to dust around the corners*
*Reads a book*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Looks at the book*
*Pulls out a NDS*


----------



## CloudCat

*Continues to read indifferently*


----------



## Hippy

*Tells her to stop reading*
*Takes book away*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*continues to play DQIX*
*stops failing*
*listens to Miku*
*asks Hippy why she took CloudCat's book away*
*asks what book it was because I was obviously too engrossed in DQIX to notice*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points out the EyeToy was not 3D, it was the predecessor for WiiMotion, Xbox Kinect AND PlayStation Move!*

*Also points out the inconvenient truth that online gaming is the future, NOT motion control*

*Also sighs cuz no one will believe me cuz I'm right*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says that brain controlled gaming is already here*
*also says I would link proof but cannot be bothered*
*sighs because now you'll probably never believe me*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points out that that prediction is 4 years old now...*

*Decides to go off and watch a Let's Play Silent Hill 2 by the same guys who did the Silent Hill 1 Let's Play I watched that made we want to play it jus so I could see this "Alien Ending"*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says it did happen, and the people who did it were put in the Guiness Book of World Records*
*sits and watches as several Bagmas and Golems walk past me*


----------



## sv_01

*glances at LL*
*realizes the topic was computer games and no reference to Lord English was intended*
*stares at yetis*
*wonders why they're not Abomasnow*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Brings an Abomasnow*
*Asks why sv_01 wanted it*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*asks sv why she glanced at me*
*corrects self*
*listens to Miku*
*is happy for the Abomasnow has Snow Warning*
*attempts to Google Lord English*
*finds it's Homestuck*


----------



## sv_01

*says that those lava pillow monsters looked like yetis to me just a while ago and I found it weird that there were non-Abomasnow yetis walking alongside Golems*
*goes hide in a lake*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Says that snow in a house is bad.*
*Throws the Abomasnow in a lake*
*Melts all the snow inside using Heat Wave.


----------



## sv_01

*stays hidden because there's still a hailstorm*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Is glad the rain has finally stopped*

*Also can't wait for Saturday when I can sodding shave!*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*is also happy the rain has stopped*
*is still listening to Miku*


----------



## Scootaloo

*listens to Megurine Luka*
*starts playing flute*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Listens to Scoo's silent flute playing* (What?)

*Then goes away to try and work that one out...*

*But is not helped by the fact I then suddenly get the bright idea to watch RedVsBlue which I've jus finished downloading...*

*Face palm*


----------



## sv_01

*is mildly creeped out by dead Abomasnow but is afraid to come out of the lake because of the hailstorm*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Sees the hailstorm*
*Sees that the lake is frozen over*
*Melts the ice using Overheat and rescues sv_01.*


----------



## sv_01

*comes out of lake because it was cold anyway*
*smiles at CharizardHammer*
*would still like the hailstorm to stop*


----------



## CJBlazer

*slowly walks into the game and raises Hell's Bane into the air*
*announces his return and his newest sword*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Produces ridiculously tiny wooden spoon OF DOOM for comparison*


----------



## CJBlazer

*chuckels at the spoon*
*believes Hell's Bane is awesomer*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Tells Kid about my first ever post on TCoD' Silence Game as Connor O'Reilly when I started scooping out and eating someone's brains with said ridiculously tiny wooden spoon OF DOOM, after which it kinda became my thing*


----------



## CloudCat

*Greets Yami Angel Christian with a warm "Long time no see!"*
*Tells about my adventures in the hospital*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Is pretty sure you're too young to be playing Silent Hill... But that could be cuz of the LP's I've been watching...*


----------



## CloudCat

*Isn't sure what Silent Hill is...*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Tells Cloud to ask me again in 6 years*

*Am decidedly enjoying the Final Fantasy III Let's Play, even though I'm beginning to get confused by it as it is STILL regarded as one of the hardest games of all time... So hard, it wasn't released outside of Japan*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Notices that The Ugg Man used direct speech*
*Burns the abomasnow*
*Uses the time machine on The Ugg Man*


----------



## Scootaloo

*is puzzled by time machines*
*looks online for art supplies*
*stops and looks for soprano saxophones*


----------



## CloudCat

*Asks Scootaloo if she likes giraffes*


----------



## Scootaloo

*nods frantically because I love giraffes*
*can't wait till Friday because i will learn to play alto saxophone*


----------



## CloudCat

*Loves giraffes as well.*
*Asks what the difference is between an alto and tenor saxophone is*


----------



## Scootaloo

*is glad that i found a giraffe buddy*
*says that the difference is the shape and sound*
*starts listening to Evanescence*


----------



## CloudCat

*Yells "Yay!" at the fact that we're giraffe buddies.*
*Explains that I know nothing of music.*
*Is already listening to Evanescence!*
*Asks Scootaloo what her favorite song is*


----------



## Scootaloo

*explains that I really like Bring me to Life from evanescence*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*returns to this thread in a dramatic manner*
*complains of headache*
*looks at 5' Christmas Tree box*


----------



## CJBlazer

*throws Hell's Bane to the ground*

*goes wolf form and tears at the ground with his claws*

*Snarls ferociously*


----------



## Scootaloo

*is so confused*


----------



## CJBlazer

*looks at Scootaloo and slaps her out of confusion*


----------



## DragonHeart

*flies above wolf*
*breathes fire at him*
*realizes he is a fire type*
*swoops down and eats a cupcake that was very coviently floating three feet below*


----------



## CloudCat

*Pushes wolf out of the way, because I am a nice person*
*Bakes a cake to give to DragonHeart*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Asks CloudCat to bake cakes for everybody*
*Takes a bath in the lava pool, that is on the roof*


----------



## CJBlazer

*wants a cake*
*bakes a pie*
*explains that Pie are Squared*
*laughs like a nerd*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says Pi is 3.14159265... A very big but small number*
*says Absoul knows*
*runs away*


----------



## CJBlazer

*catches up with LL and grabs him by the shirt* 
*carries him to his house and gives him loads of cookies*


----------



## CloudCat

*Bakes cakes for everyone on the forums!*


----------



## sv_01

*eats cake*
*wonders how the lava pool got on the roof*


----------



## Scootaloo

*wonders about said lava pool*
*starts reading _Watership Down_*


----------



## CloudCat

*Looks for the lava pool*
*Can't find it*
*Is blind.*


----------



## DragonHeart

*see's lava pool*
*jumps into it*
*bakes an albino pie*


----------



## CloudCat

*Instructs DragonHeart that there isn't an apostrophe in "sees".*
*Firmly tells her to get out of that lava pool this instant, or she won't be getting any more cake from me.*


----------



## CJBlazer

*jumps in the pool with Dragon and swims around*

*realizes he has no clothes on*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*stays silent*
*eats cake*
*breaks silence by singing The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku, then FAINDAA*


----------



## CJBlazer

*wishes there was a furry online*

*gets out of the lava bath with Dragon*

*is embarrassed slightly*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is annoyed that Wolfmaster jumped into the lava pool, even when I just told DragonHeart to get out*
*Calms down and enjoys the moment*
*Politely asks Wolfmaster if he could please put some clothes on*
*Is slightly amused*


----------



## DragonHeart

*sidestepps away from Wolf*
*blushes*


----------



## CloudCat

*Gives DragonHeart a friendly hug and apologizes for being so bossy*
*Gives her a cookie*


----------



## DragonHeart

*eats cookie*
*uses dragon powers to give Wolf clothes*
*blushes intensly*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is glad Wolfmaster Kid finally put clothes on*
*Thanks DragonHeart for using her dragon powers*
*Asks if the cookie is yummy*


----------



## DragonHeart

*says the cookie was wonderful*
*realizes that she lost her clothes while eating the cookie*


----------



## CloudCat

*Asks why EVERYONE IS GETTING NAKED!!*
*Finds DragonHeart's clothes*
*Gives them to her*


----------



## DragonHeart

*blushes*
*puts on clothes*
*takes temporary glue and glues everyones clothes on*
*looks at cloud with saticfaction*


----------



## CloudCat

*Says "Thanks!!" to DragonHeart about gluing everybody's clothes on*
*Gives her a grateful hug*


----------



## DragonHeart

*hug goes on for a long time*
*realizes that cloud is stuck to her*


----------



## CloudCat

*Groans, because I should've seen that this would happen sooner*
*Points out that this is TEMPORARY glue, so at some point it would have to be less sticky.*
*Decides to make the most of the situation, and notices the ironic comedy in it.*


----------



## DragonHeart

*realizes the funny too*
*laughs*


----------



## CloudCat

*Giggles at the thought of being glued to someone!*
*Decides to chat with DragonHeart*
*Asks if she got a new avatar*


----------



## DragonHeart

*says that she did and its awsome*


----------



## CloudCat

*Agrees*
*Asks when DragonHearts birthday is*


----------



## DragonHeart

*says june 6th*


----------



## CloudCat

*Tells DragonHeart that she is LUCKY because she has a summer birthday!*
*Explains that my birthday is in the cold winters of February.*
*Adds that my bithday is on the 17th of February*
*Has a stomach ache from thos chocolate chips*


----------



## DragonHeart

*says that winter is awsome*
*uses magic to get rid of tummy ache*


----------



## CloudCat

*Hates winter*
*Thanks DragonHeart for beridding my aching stomach*
*Snickers about the word "beridding" because it is such a cool word*


----------



## DragonHeart

*giggles*
*says that onomatopia is a funny word*


----------



## CloudCat

*Likes that word :)*
*Also like the word "thus"*
*And "blase"*
*And the word "refine"*
*Likes words in general!*


----------



## DragonHeart

*agrees*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is tired*


----------



## DragonHeart

*yawns*
*has an idea*
*uses magic to unglue herself from cloud*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is glad!*
*Was about to suggest that*
*Likes my nickname of Cloud :)*


----------



## DragonHeart

*magically removes glue*
*hugs Cloud*
*says that Cloud is very nice and awsome*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is touched*
*Hugs Dragon back*
*Says that Dragon is a very lovely and wonderful person*


----------



## DragonHeart

*is happy*
*says Cloud is an amazing friend*
*gives Cloud a cotton candy*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is happy as well.*
*Thinks you're a great friend as well*
*Gives Dragon a pie*
*Tells her "Thank you!" for the cotton candy*
*Eats the cotton candy*
*Goes to sleep*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*get glue on self*
*let's out the biggest "Yuk!" ever*
*recovers from kz rampage*
*listens to Miku*
*asks how that lava pool got there in the first place*
*edits*
*is once again badly NINJA'D*


----------



## CJBlazer

*noms on his steak* 

*thinks steak beats anything*

*smirks*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is a vegetarian who hates steak*


----------



## DragonHeart

*is a dragon who loves steak*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is yearning for some chocolate chips*
*Decides not to eat them because I will ruin my appitite*
*Offers chocolate chips to Dragon*


----------



## DragonHeart

*accepts choclate chips*
*eats some*
*puts some in cookies*
*gives Cloud a cookie*


----------



## CloudCat

*Eats the cookie*
*Said it was yummy!*
*Tells Dragon, "Thanks!"*


----------



## DragonHeart

*says you're welcome to cloud*
*dances randomly*


----------



## CloudCat

*Joins in the random dancing party*
*Shows off her awesome moves*


----------



## DragonHeart

*dances for a long time*
*stops dancing*
*her nose keeps dancing*


----------



## CloudCat

*Stops the nose from dancing*
*Is still dancing*


----------



## DragonHeart

*pulls a doughnut from midair*
*starts dancing again*


----------



## CloudCat

*Sneaks a bite from Dragon's donut*
*Stops dancing for a second*


----------



## DragonHeart

*makes a silly face at Cloud*
*laughs*
*goes crosseyed then pretends to toot*
*laughs histericaly*


----------



## CloudCat

*Makes a silly face back*
*Cracks up at Dragon's comical-ness*


----------



## DragonHeart

*uses magic to give Cloud a big bushy mustach and eyebrows*
*laughs*
*turns light green with a red nose and rainbow polka dots*
*laughs harder*


----------



## CloudCat

*Shaves of moustache*
*Plucks eyebrows*
*Laughs at Dragon*
*Comments about how Dragon looks like a crazy Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer*


----------



## DragonHeart

*laughs*
*toots, burps, hiccups, and sneezes all at the same time*
*sounds like hugubitoooooo*
*cracks up*


----------



## CloudCat

*Laughs quite hard*
*Asks what that sneeze-burp-toot-hiccup combo is called*


----------



## DragonHeart

*says its called a choouptoo*
*laughs*


----------



## CloudCat

*Likes that word...Choouptoo...*
*Giggles*
*Has a horrible headache :(*


----------



## DragonHeart

*magically cures headache*
*suddenly flies up in the air*
*breathes blue fire


----------



## CloudCat

*Is awed with that spectacular sight*
*Asks how can Dragon do that*


----------



## DragonHeart

*replies that she is a dragon and can do anything!*
*demonstrates by making the sun set*
*sunlight catches her scales*
*Breathes a large plume of blue and lavender fire*


----------



## CloudCat

*Asks if Dragon can please make it morning again*
*Doesn't want Saturday to end*
*Loves the spectaucular show of colorful fire*


----------



## DragonHeart

*makes it morning*
*looks at cloud*
*jumps into lava pool again*


----------



## CloudCat

*Sighs*
*Allows Dragon to play in the lava pool, because it looks like she's having fun*
*Tells her to be careful*
*Laughs*


----------



## DragonHeart

*looks at cloud*
*turns the lava rainbow and sparkly*
*laughs*


----------



## CloudCat

*Laughs at Dragon*
*Is amused*


----------



## DragonHeart

*Gets out of lava pool*
*goes to a cave behind a waterfall*
*takes shower in the cave*
*Notices about 3 other dragons in the cave*
*dragons look at her*
*blushes*
*is embarassed*


----------



## CloudCat

*Giggles*
*Gives DragonHeart a towel*
*And gives her warm clothes*
*Comforts Dragon*


----------



## DragonHeart

*warmly thanks cloud*
*makes 2 cups of chocolate milk*
*warms them up into hot coco*
*they are just right*
*sits down and watches the sunset with cloud*


----------



## CloudCat

*Sips hot coco*
*Sits down next to Dragon*
*Watches sunset with her*
*Is all comfy and cozy*


----------



## DragonHeart

*sun is down*
*gathers logs, sticks, and leaves in the dark*
*breathes fire on them and makes a fire*
*conjures up hot dogs and roasting sticks*
*hands a stick and hotdog to Cloud*
*is happy*


----------



## CloudCat

*Gladly accepts the hotdog and stick*
*Roasts the hotdog*
*Eats the hotdog*
*Finds a tent and sets it up*
*Is in a very cheerful mood*


----------



## DragonHeart

*is exited for the campout*


----------



## CloudCat

*Is excited as well*


----------



## DragonHeart

*likes pie*


----------



## CloudCat

*LOVES whipped cream*


----------



## DragonHeart

*agrees*
*smiles*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Walks in raging about the damned TCoD servers being a pain*


----------



## DragonHeart

*agrees*
*explains that they're being a poop for her too*


----------



## CloudCat

*Agrees as well*
*Talks about how I couldn't ever log on because the server is always too busy.*


----------



## DragonHeart

*nods head in agreement*
*asks cloud if she would like to hear a secret*


----------



## CloudCat

*Would totally like to know a secret!*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*comes and crashes the party*
*lets out the biggest "YO!" ever*
*has a laughing fit*
*listens to too much kz*


----------



## DragonHeart

*eyes get wide*
*looks at LL*
*tells cloud that she will tell her the secret through private messaging*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*rikurikuriku..*
*drool's on avatar*
*stare's at shooting star and curty's in unison to it~*
**PASSES OUT CUZ MY AWESOME CUTENESS EMBARESSES MOI!!! XD...lol :P XD;**


----------



## Scootaloo

*plays 007 Nightfire*
*gets ambushed by Baron Samedi and his 5 clones*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*KIOPLIES ON THE MIOPLIES!*
*dresses are fun to wear XD*
*Where did my Missingno. go?*
*Disney=epic...XD*


----------



## Scootaloo

*states that your Missingno. is probably back in Cinnabar*


----------



## sv_01

*smiles at Disney's epicness*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*FLUFFY IS RATHER EPIC lol missingno.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says Scootaloo has been getting M all wrong*
*says it's actually found the same way as Mew*
*also says it has a 12 minute long cry*
*doesn't remember exactly how to get it*


----------



## Pikakirby

*Doesn't really know what to post about in this thread*


----------



## DragonHeart

*is confused by what people are talking about*


----------



## LadyJirachu

DragonHeart said:


> *is confused by what people are talking about*


*I probably confuse myself the most of all XD;*


----------



## sv_01

*tries on that Elder Sign T-shirt from King of the Hill*
*uses lake as mirror*
*looks even more like Rhosyn*
*swings hair over shoulder*


----------



## DragonHeart

*flies off to find a cow for breakfast*
*finds one*
*eats it*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*curtsy's in front of a mirror*
*glasses bird lands on my face*
*WILL RESIST LAUGHING TILL THIS POST COMES IN AS TO AVOID BREAKING THE GAME RULES XD*


----------



## DragonHeart

*finds a mirror bird*
*and a cheshire cat*
*is VERY confused*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*^ I'm even more confused than she is? XD;*
*I miscalled her a he but then i fixed the mistake~...after double checking pronoun U_U. o_o; I am stupid xP*
*PLEASE don't be angry with me...i swear, its hard being the different one around here!!!T___T...meep.....*


----------



## Hippy

*Is so confused...*
*Is tired.*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*had some weird soriku dream*
*might as well be honist here...*
*it's my brother's birthday now yay <3*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*says happy Birthday to 'Chu's brother in 3 different languages*
*plays Emerald*
*cannot wait 'till New Mauville to steal more Light Balls*
*points out that it's less than 24 hours 'till Christmas in most time zones*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*...was R/S/E re-made already?! O__O; ^_^*
*aw, thank you ^_^ I'll be sure to tell him happy birthday from you ^_^*
*I dreamt I prayed to Arceus last night o_o;*
*I miss having an offentic keyblade :( I dreamt that too XD*


----------



## Scootaloo

*States that RSE hasn't been remade yet.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Answers Chu with Fenrir; the best Keyblade I've ever used! It's! Awe! Some!*

*Also points out it's Christmas in two and a half hours here!!!*

*Loves being in Greenwich Mean Time, mostly cuz the world is set by it and partly cuz I can tease the American population of TCoD a little with dates*

*Am cruel, but still loved*


----------



## Hippy

*Is amused by The Ugg Man*
*Tells everybody how Christmas in in two hours here*
*Doesn't feel especially jolly and Christmas-y*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*gives Hippy the (late) gift of Christmas cheer*
*plays B2*


----------



## Hippy

*Thanks LuckyLapras*


----------



## DragonHeart

*hugs the pikachu avatar*
*is happy*
*likes DRAGONS!!!!*


----------



## sv_01

*hugs as well*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Sweatdrop*

*Nods and smiles*


----------



## Hippy

*Feels as if Yami Angel Christian wants a hug*
*Gives The Ugg Man a friendly hug*


----------



## Hippy

*Agrees with Jirachu*


----------



## Scootaloo

*plays Pokemon Blue*
*beats Champion Gary/Blue (or in my case, Kuja)*


----------



## Hippy

*Is a depressed mess at the moment*
*And has a broken phone*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*fixes her hair*
*YAY SOMEONE AGREE'S WITH ME :) i so happy^^*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks why my hair needed fixing...*


----------



## Scootaloo

*sits quietly*
*starts boring english project*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks about Scootaloo's English project*


----------



## Scootaloo

*says that I have to do a timeline for Charles Dickens' life*
*its not hard, just boring*


----------



## Hippy

*Understands*
*Had to do many timelines for English in the past*
*Was hoping the project would be something more interesting and hard, so I can help you with it.*
*Explains that I love English, grammar, literature, and everything that has to do with words*


----------



## Scootaloo

*i enjoy english and books as well*
*takes a break from the timeline*
*starts drawing*


----------



## sv_01

*tries to imagine Hippy doing timelines for English*
*evil smile*
*ends up imagining that fluffball in the Handmaid's dress*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Hippy said:


> *Asks why my hair needed fixing...*


*...it was MY hair I was fixing xD; Sorry I wasn't clear enouth!*
*fixes my hair again* *puts on cute jester cap*
x3;


----------



## Hippy

Jirachu said:


> *...it was MY hair I was fixing xD; Sorry I wasn't clear enouth!*
> *fixes my hair again* *puts on cute jester cap*
> x3;


*Understands now*
*Smiles at Jirachu*



sv_01 said:


> *tries to imagine Hippy doing timelines for English*
> *evil smile*
> *ends up imagining that fluffball in the Handmaid's dress*


*Is a little intimidated*


----------



## Scootaloo

*does not understand what is going on*
*does not want to do math homework*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks Scootaloo what she is learning in math*


----------



## Scootaloo

*tells Hippy that i am learning about Linear Systems or whatever*


----------



## Hippy

*Remembers learning about that*
*Hates linear systems.*


----------



## Scootaloo

*says learning about them was boring*
*says english was fun though! we did messed up mad libs*


----------



## Hippy

*Smiles*
*Says that when I was your age, our English class was pretty lame...*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*can we PLEASE talk I mean THINK about HAPPY stuff?*
*thats what's on my mind now~~~good advice to follow :)*
**LETS THINK WHAT OUR FAVORITE DISNEY FILMS ARE!!! 3..2..1.....GO! :P**


----------



## Scootaloo

*remembers that I really liked Disney's film _Sleeping Beauty_ a lot as a kid*
*goes on youtube*


----------



## Hippy

*Says that I used to like _Snow White and the Seven Dwarves_ and Disney's adaptation of _Alice In Wonderland_, even though that Disney's _Alice In Wonderland_ also includes ideas from the sequel to Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, which is Through the Looking Glass.*
*Points out that above is a run-on sentence.*


----------



## sv_01

*likes some of the Disney villain songs*


----------



## Hippy

*Is a little bored of this discussion*
*Tells everybody how I got frostbite*


----------



## Scootaloo

*is bored with it too*
*sorry you got frostbite*
*continues a drawing*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*feels like playing GH3 now, but doesn't*
*has nothing much to say*


----------



## Scootaloo

*guesses that kh13 is a Kingdom Hearts forum?*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks how you can be annoying*
*Says that I don't think you're annoying :)*


----------



## Scootaloo

*plays Twilight Princess*
*beats Diababa*


----------



## Hippy

*Is stuck on Twilight Princess*


----------



## Scootaloo

*does not know how to get west to Eldin*
*wants to know what the big pokemon news tomorrow is*


----------



## Hippy

*Has a headache*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Gives Hip asperin*

*And doesn't care about finis


----------



## Scootaloo

*finds out about Pokemon X/Y*
*is excited*


----------



## Hippy

*Thanks Yami for the headache and NEW NICKNAME!!!*
*Is happy about the New Nickname*
*Is sick, despite Yami's aspirin*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*wait, you can change you name here?*
*I didn't know that. although, i never really intend to do so, i think, anyways X3;*


----------



## Scootaloo

*plays Ocarina of Time*
*gets to Kakariko Village*
*stops playing OoT*
*starts playing Pokemon Leafgreen and beats Misty*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*admire's my primrose plant*
*also daydream's about a certurn kh boy~*
*<3~*


----------



## sv_01

*also admires plant*
*is fangirling a certain Homestuck girl*
*draws swirls in mud next to the lake with fingers*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Wonders if anyone else on TCoD has beaten Crawmerax the Invincible... Or Terramorphous the Invincible... Or Pete the Invincible... Or Hyperius the Invincible... Or Master Gee...*

*Suddenly gets the feeling Borderlands may have too many super bosses...*


----------



## Scootaloo

*says that I have never played Borderlands*
*starts to draw*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*laugh's about 'garlic' and 'brooms' being LOLITA inside my head*
*XD*
*think's about curtsying and how she might be a bit tired to do so right now? (???)*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*gives Jirachu an apple*
*smiles*
*complains about YouTube not working so I can't listen to Miku*


----------



## sv_01

*has recently listened to The Full Course For Candy Addicts*
*offers Lapras a piece of cake as consolation*


----------



## LadyJirachu

LuckyLapras said:


> *gives Jirachu an apple*
> *smiles*
> *complains about YouTube not working so I can't listen to Miku*


*curtsy's in thanks~*
*ADMIRE'S APPLE BEFORE DISIDING TO EAT IT*
*o.o'*


----------



## Scootaloo

*starts to draw James Bond*
*watches TV*


----------



## Hippy

*Is in half a good mood, half a bad mood, and is half annoyed*
*Realizes that you can't have 3 halves*
*Feels stupid*


----------



## DragonHeart

*dies out of complete and utter boredom*


----------



## sv_01

*cries over DragonHeart's body*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Thinks Lolita Nekoes are too cool for words*

*Casts Arise on Heart, fully restoring HP*

*Half expects a glomp from SV*


----------



## Hippy

*Has a headache*
*Is bored*


----------



## DragonHeart

*joins in being bored*
*throws pies randomly in every direction hitting everybody*


----------



## Scootaloo

*is bored as well*
*avoids the pies being thrown*


----------



## DragonHeart

*laughs hystaricly*


----------



## sv_01

*licks pie filling from face*


----------



## Hippy

*Cleans up the mess of pie*


----------



## DragonHeart

*begins to dance the flutterwhack for no reason*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Decides to hunt down Final Mix versions of Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts II*


----------



## Scootaloo

*has not played KH before*
*all copies i have seen are too expensive*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points out that both games are PlayStation Platinum, so I can believe them not being cheap, but in Britain you can get both for well under £20*

*Also points out that new PS3 and Xbox 360 games tend to be about £40*


----------



## Scootaloo

*does not have a 360 or PS3*
*has a PS2, though!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*I don't either, but I know plenty of people with a 360, and practically no one with a PS3, but I was merely making the point that a new 360 or PS3 game are more than twice that of Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts II combined today*


----------



## Scootaloo

*the first one was on PS2, right*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Chain of Memories was GBA, 358/2 Days was on DS, II was PS2 again, Birth By Sleep is PSP and Dream Drop Distance was 3DS*

*It is a broad spectrum of platforms at least*

*Though Coded isn't worth mentioning...*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks why Coded shouldn't be mentioned. Was it a horrible game?*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Answers that that's not the reason, though I haven't played it so I can't comment, but the only real reason is that it doesn't really expand on anything, it jus goes back over all the entries in Jiminy's Journal, it's not that interesting, really*


----------



## Hippy

*Understands*
*Says that I have only played 358/2 Days and Re:Coded.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Hopes that with this new custom-setup emulator I'll be able to play Final Mix and II Final Mix...*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks which console Final Mix and II Final Mix is on*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Explains that they're on PS2 the same as the original versions, but they're Japan only*

*Sometimes I swear Japan keep all the absolute best stuff for themselves, like Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Tag Force 6 and certain Yu-Gi-Oh! cards*

*Also points out that I've heard a TCG Yu-Gi-Oh! deck cannot beat an OCG Yu-Gi-Oh! deck, though I wouldn't mind trying my luck with my Custom Deck*


----------



## Hippy

*Is a little confused by the Yu-Gi-Oh! jargon*


----------



## DragonHeart

*has no idea what yu-gi-oh is*


----------



## CJBlazer

*apologizes for not spotting this* *draws Bludwulf* *chants something inaudible in Lupan*


----------



## Hippy

*Thinks about how "Lupan" sounds like the name "Lupin"*
*Says that in Harry Potter, there is a character who is a werewolf named Professor Lupin.*


----------



## Scootaloo

*Loves Harry Potter*
*loves Luna Lovegood the most*
*agrees with Hippy on the similarities between Lupin and Lupan*


----------



## Hippy

*Always liked Luna Lovegood*
*Used to love Harry Potter a lot, but has since grown out of the obsession a little.*
*Still has 19 Harry Potter posters hanging up in my room*


----------



## sv_01

*also likes Luna because of her imagination*
*could imagine her saying weird things about Barty Crouch and police boxes*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Explains that Yu-Gi-Oh! is a Manga battle series that eventually spawned a hugely popular real world card based on the series' own game of Duel Monsters, which is basically the same card game, and spawned 3 spin-off series and at least 3 Abridged Series, the first series being made by a chubby little Brittish guy known as LittleKuriboh*

*Then explains that OCG simply refers to the Japanese version of the card game, and we get what is known as the TCG, and there are numerous cards that were only released in Japan, including for a long time a Fusion monster using Red-Eyes Black Dragon who has had two Animé appearences, though neither has an English dub*

*Also points out that Black Skull Dragon, to my knowledge, has only appeared once, but got released in like one of the first booster packs released*


----------



## Hippy

*Agrees with sv*
*Also says that the actress who plays Luna has cute hair*
*Understands Yami*
*Asks The Ugg Man how he knows so much about Yu-Gi-Oh!*


----------



## CJBlazer

*explains that Lupan is the ancient language of the wolves*

*offers to teach anybody for two hundred dollars per word*


----------



## Hippy

*Looks at CJ flabbergasted*
*Is appalled at the price he is asking for!*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*throws money at prince*


----------



## Hippy

*Picks up Squirtle's money*


----------



## CJBlazer

*takes the money* *thanks Squirtle and vanishes*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*vanishes as well*


----------



## Hippy

*Is confused by all of the vanishing*
*Wishes I can vanish like that*


----------



## Scootaloo

*is confused as well*


----------



## Scootaloo

*does not really like Riku as I am not really interested in K.H*
*likes Kirby as well*


----------



## Hippy

*Sort of likes Kirby*
*Sort of likes Kingdom Hearts*


----------



## Scootaloo

*does not understand all the KH hype*
*prefers Final Fantasy*


----------



## Hippy

*Isn't a fan of Final Fantasy*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Simply states that I've been reading the Manga, but am missing Volumes 6 & 7 of the original and only have the first 6 Volumes of Duellist and Volume 1 of Milennium World and I've also seen the Animé through, though, jus the once, hence why I'm downloading it again so I can watch it through*

*Does like Kingdom Hearts, but not the way they tell the stories of each world, especially Port Royal! Though I also like that the best actor in the whole of Kingdom Hearts is a 90 Year-old English Gentleman, who, even though he plays a good guy in Kingdom Hearts, is more well known for playing villains*

*Though I also love the presence of Setzer on Kingdom Hearts II, as I'm a much bigger fan of Final Fantasy VI than I was ever impressed with Final Fantasy VII which seriously underwhelmed me and left me wondering why it's considered the best RPG ever*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Also points out the fact that Kingdom Hearts, on paper, SHOULD NOT WORK! Mainly cuz it's DISNEY, and uses a reworked version of the Final Fantasy XII Battle System, the only difference being that on XII, when you entered a Command, you went into a queu and had to wait for your turn, before you did anything, whereas for Kingdom Hearts, they made ONE CHANGE: they took out the queu system, so when you entered a Command, you executed it straight away*

*Also points out that both Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts II (apart from the latter having the legend that is Christopher Lee) are BOTH PlayStation Platinum, which only the most popular of PS2 get rereleased as!*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*i'm confused now bro*


----------



## Hippy

*Is a tiny bit lost in this Kingdom Hearts Discussion*
*Changes the subject*
*Asks if anyone likes kitties*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*I LOVE KITTIES!!!*
*suddenly, i wanna change my avatar from kirby to good old mew XD*
*i dunno a user title to match it, tho. but mew rox XD*


----------



## Hippy

*Loves kitties as well*
*Wants to change my avatar as well, but doesn't know what to change it to*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Likes cats cuz they're funny to tease*

*Does like dogs, but is sick of hearing emotionally abused puppies tied up in gardens that have fences that are more than high enough to keep them from running off barking all day long, but jus getting ignored by their obviously ignorant owners...*

*Wants to get off that subject!*

*After deciding that new avatars would make a nice distraction, I would jus like to say that I have a picture of a Shiny Mew eating a biscuit for my Xbox background, and that it used to be my avatar on here funnily enough... Might put it back on to be honest, as much as I like the Audi R10... Especially that black one!*


----------



## Hippy

*Likes dogs as well, but can't decide if I like cats or dogs better*
*Points out that The Ugg Man stated a redundant thought, by saying "ignored by their obviously ignorant owners"*
*Explains that if the dog is being ignored, it's obvious that the owner is ignorant, therefore calling the owner ignorant is unnecessary as it is implied that the owner is ignorant when it is stated that the owner is ignoring the dog.*
*Feels bad for pointing out a mistake, especially to a person who is older and superior to me.*
*Apologizes to Yami.*
*Tells The Ugg Man that I think that it's a good idea to change your avatar of the Mew eating a biscuit, as I am now intrigued by the thought of that picture.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Will do that*

*And points out that it I was stating they are obviously ignorant due to the fact they were ignoring their dog*

*Is not really in the mood for debates... Had to listen to the damn thing for 2 days and could really do without everything going on at the moment...*


----------



## Scootaloo

*not in the mood for debates either*
*waits eagerly for skyfall to appear in the mail*


----------



## Ever

*reminisces about past Silence Games*
*waves to everyone*
*holds up a sign: Yami remember the havoc we used to wreak?*


----------



## Hippy

*Waves back*
*Wishes I was a member for long enough to feel nostalgic over old forum games*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Says I thought I recognised the name; we jus need PhaRaoH now and fun times ahead!!!*

*Vows to change Avatar!*


----------



## Scootaloo

*is confused about the reminiscing*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*asks to himself "What thread am I gonna return to first?"*
*picks this one*
*makes dramatic re-entrance*


----------



## Hogia

*decides to stop being inactive and posts all over the forum games as usual*


----------



## Ever

*waves to LL*
*holds up a sign: Welcome back! Long time no see*


----------



## Ever

*waves to LL*
*holds up a sign: Welcome back! Long time no see*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*waves back*
*holds up sign: How ya been?*
*plays Gold*
*is reminded of ending by trainer in Pryce's Gym*


----------



## Ever

*holds up a sign: Okay, you?*
*proceeds to dance around in a sparkly blue dress because dance*
*cartwheels, then realizes what a bad idea it is*
*because dress*
*awkwardly falls out of cartwheel*
*ouch*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*holds up sign: Life's been good*
*pretends not to notice cartwheel*
*whistles*


----------



## Ever

*drinks bubble tea*
*drink more bubble tea*
*bubble tea*


----------



## DragonHeart

*is really bored*


----------



## Hogia

*sits around watching stuff on Youtube for a while*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*first you draw a circle..*
*then you dot the eyes... :D*
*then, PRESTO! its....Jirachu! I mean ITS KIRBY!*
*XD*


----------



## Hippy

*Points out that Kirby also has feet*
*Says that you need to draw two oval-thingies at the bottom of the circle to make feet*
*Yells "PRESTO! It is now Kirby WITH FEET!* XD


----------



## Karousever

*walks in and sits down, observing the impenetrable silence that pervades this room*


----------



## Scootaloo

*sits quietly while watching parks and recreation deleted scenes*


----------



## Karousever

*notices what Scootaloo is doing, and comes over to watch as well*


----------



## sv_01

*pulls out pen*
*looks around room for space Slendies*


----------



## Karousever

*stares at sv_01's pen, trying to make it explode with his mind*


----------



## Hippy

*Looks at Jake and laughs*


----------



## Karousever

*pouts at his failed attempt and at Hippy's laughing*


----------



## Hippy

*stops laughing*
*feels bad and hugs Jakey and explains that I wasn't laughing AT him.*


----------



## sv_01

*stares at ceiling*


----------



## Karousever

*hugs Hippy back, then grabs sv_01 and pulls her in for a group hug*


----------



## sv_01

*is a bit surprised at first*
*grins happily*


----------



## Karousever

*hands sv_01 a cookie and smiles*
*goes back to staring at the pen*


----------



## Karousever

*hands Jirachu a cookie as well* 
*wonders where he keeps getting cookies...*


----------



## sv_01

*eats cookie*
*notices tally mark on arm*
*freaks out*
*shows mark to Jake*


----------



## Karousever

*eyes go wide* 
*smells gunpowder*
*searches for an eyepatch*


----------



## Scootaloo

*wonders if the Silence is on the move due to tally mark*
*leaves area*


----------



## Hippy

*Gives Jakey an eyepatch*
*waves goodbye t Scootaloo*


----------



## Karousever

*remembers what the eye-patches will do, then throws it on the ground and stomps on it*
*But thanks Hippy for the thought*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks Jakey how he is*


----------



## Karousever

*answers that he is well, and inquires the same*
*nonchalantly steers Reeni away from The Silence*


----------



## Hippy

*Answers that I am super fantabulous!*
*Asks what the heck The Silence is* XD


----------



## Karousever

*informs Reeni of the lack of time to explain, then searches for a blue policebox*


----------



## Hippy

*understands that this has to do with Doctor Who* XD


----------



## Karousever

*nods, telepathically understanding Reeni's thoughts*
*cannot find the TARDIS, nor a raggedy man*


----------



## Hippy

*telepathically asks Jakey why a raggedy man needs to be found*


----------



## Karousever

*shows Reeni Series 5, Episode 1, where the Doctor is referenced as "The Raggedy Man" by Amy Pond*


----------



## Hippy

*Asks Jakey if he knew that episode name and stuff by memory*


----------



## Karousever

*nods, but only because The Eleventh Hour was the first episode of Series 5*


----------



## Hippy

*is impressed by Jakey's knowledge on Doctor Who*
*high fives Jakey*


----------



## Karousever

*high fives back*
*notices the lack of tallies on his arms*
*Assumes he is safe*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*randomly jumps in*
*is amazed at Jake's Doctor Who knowledge*
*makes really bad Ikea pun*


----------



## sv_01

*guesses that the eyepatch has something to do with One-Eyed Lady*


----------



## Karousever

*inquires sv_01 as to whether she's familiar with Madame Kovarian*
*gives LuckyLapras a cookie, but shakes his head at the Ikea pun*


----------



## Hippy

*Laughs at The Ikea Pun because puns are fun!*
*Did not rhyme intentionally*
*Notices the crazy capitalization in my first sentence*


----------



## Karousever

*notes that Reeni's capitalization may imply that "The Ikea Pun" is an important event of some sort*
*hugs Reeni so super duper tight because he missed her!*
*yawns*


----------



## Hippy

*Hugs Jakey super duper tightly back because I missed youuuuuuuu!*
*Yawns*
*Asks Jakey if he wants to go to bed*


----------



## Karousever

*Refuses to go to bed until Reeni is tired enough to go to bed*


----------



## Hippy

*Warns Jakey that I am prepared to partaaay all night and you can o to bed whenever you want to*
*Laughs, and sys that I have no intention to party, just stay up late* XD


----------



## Karousever

*is not prepared to partaaay all night*
*hugs Reeni and tells her that she is silly, but very lovable*


----------



## Hippy

*hugs Jakey and says the same about him*
*mentions that if we were on the phone, I would be giggling right about now* XD


----------



## Karousever

*remarks that it would not have been the first time!*
*Also informs Reeni that she should know that I find it super adorable*
*Wonders if other forumgoers are annoyed by us..*


----------



## Hippy

*Thamks Jakey for finding my strangeness adorable!*
*Hopes not!*
*Is worried that everyone is annoyed by us now!


----------



## Karousever

*apologizes for planting the worry seed in Reeni's brain!*
*assures Reeni that if they were, they would tell one of us by now*
*smiles*


----------



## Hippy

*Smiles back*
*Mentions that we are probably the cutest couple anyone here has ever seen!*
*Says that I made eleven typos in this post before correcting them all*


----------



## Karousever

*totally agrees with Reeni*
*laughs at Reeni's silly typos*
*walks around cupping his hands over his eyes*


----------



## Hippy

*giggles and asks why Jakey is doing that*


----------



## Karousever

*explains that I am trying to not go blind!*
*trips and falls forward*
*laughs at his own fail*


----------



## Hippy

*Helps Jakey up and asks if he is okay*


----------



## Karousever

*thanks Reeni for the help and nods that he is fine*
*goes to bed even though he reeeeeally doesn't wanna*


----------



## Scootaloo

*smiles because Jake and Hippy are very cute together*
*gets ready to go school supply shopping*


----------



## Karousever

*gives Scootaloo a cookie and his extra pack of mechanical pencils, if she uses those*


----------



## Hippy

*Gives Scootaloo a bunch of pens in pretty colors because pens in pretty colors are fun to grade with*
*Hugs My Jakey because I love him*


----------



## Karousever

*hugs my Reeni back and tells her that I love her too*
*hopes Reeni forgives me for not replying for like an hour because the forums wouldn't let me!*


----------



## Hippy

*forgives Jakey because the same thing was happening to me*
*mentions that I will always forgive My Jakey, even though you will never do an unforgivable act*


----------



## Karousever

*smiles and thanks Reeni, for just being the best ever*
*yawns because he is quite sleepy*
*slumps onto the ground, apparently unconscious*


----------



## Hippy

*makes sur Jakey is okay and puts a blanket on him*
*and turns on a fan because I know that you like to hear the fan at night*


----------



## Karousever

*snuggles up in the warm blanket and sleeps soundly, thanks to the fan that Hippy placed*
*Is very thankful, even though he is asleep*


----------



## Hippy

*wakes Jakey up and tells him that he should sleep on his bed because if he doesn't his back will hurt*


----------



## sv_01

*saw The Doctor's Wife last time*
*gestures to Scootaloo to use the pens if she sees a mouthless guy*


----------



## Karousever

*sleeps in his bed from now on*
*notes that The Doctor's Wife was an excellent episode, and it's hilarious that the TARDIS thinks that Rory is the pretty one*


----------



## Hippy

*doesn't watch Doctor Who so doesn't know what to say*


----------



## Karousever

*brings a little TV over, turns on Doctor Who, sits down next to Hippy, and pulls a blanket around the both of us*


----------



## Hippy

*makes some popcorn and gives it to Jakey because I don't eat popcorn* 
*snuggles with my Jakey as we watch Doctor Who together*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*I like to copy and paste*


----------



## kyeugh

*steals scissors and glue*


----------



## sv_01

*is afraid of spoilers*
*goes away from Jake and Hippy's TV*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*Would you like a jelly baby?*


----------



## sv_01

*smiles at Sonic*
*takes jelly baby*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*I am a dwarf and I'm digging a hole*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*notes that this thread still exists* *continues stroking my kitten's lower back with my foot


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*LOL= Lazy Old Lemons*


----------



## Hippy

*Takes the Lazy Old Lemons and makes lemonade*


----------



## Karousever

*tries Reeni's lemonade*
*gives Reeni a thumbs-up and a smile*


----------



## Hippy

*bakes cookies to go with the lemonade*
*Gives Jakey a cookie*


----------



## Karousever

*grins widely at the cookie, and eats it quickly and happily*
*hugs Reeni and pecks her cheek as thanks for the cookie*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*I have an adorable clay Dalek on my desk.*
*How is a Dalek adorable?*


----------



## Karousever

*hands Reeni a small bowl of vegan ice cream*
*smiles happily*


----------



## Hippy

*hugs Jakey tight and takes a bite of the yummy ice cream*
*Offers Jakey a bite*


----------



## Karousever

*hugs Reeni back just as tight and graciously steals some of her ice cream*
*points to the bowl of ice cream, gives a thumbs up, a thumbs down, then looks at Reeni and shrugs his shoulders, as if asking what she thinks of it*


----------



## Hippy

*Gives two thumbs up*
*Asks Jakey if he likes it, by making the same gesture, and mouths "Thank you" to him for the ice cream*


----------



## Karousever

*looks down at the bowl of ice cream, then back at Reeni*
*sticks finger in the ice cream, smears it on Reeni's nose, smiles wide, and gives two thumbs up*


----------



## Hippy

*Giggles and smears a bit of the ice cream on Jakey's cheek*


----------



## Karousever

*hands Reeni a formal declaration of war whilst he gets his other hand covered in ice cream and smears it over her entire right side of her face*


----------



## Hippy

*smiles wide and throws ice cream on Jakey's forehead*


----------



## Karousever

*kisses Reeni's cheek that is covered in ice cream*
*tackles Reeni and dumps the ice cream in her hair*
*makes an evil victory face*


----------



## Hippy

*pouts at Jakey*
*shakes head so that the ice cream will fly off my hair and get all over Jakey*


----------



## Karousever

*falls back on the ground spasming, pretending as if the ice cream were acidic or something*
*after several moments of that, slumps motionless on the ground, without so much as even a twitch*


----------



## Hippy

*walks over to Jakey and kneels next to him and gives him a kiss on the cheek*
*helps him off the ground and hugs him tight*


----------



## Karousever

*laughs quite boisterously and hugs my Reeni right back*
*gets Reeni another bowl of vegan ice cream since we wasted most of her last one on ourselves*


----------



## Hippy

*takes a small bite and asks Jakey if he wants some more ice cream*


----------



## Karousever

*shakes his head no* 
*grabs a blankey and wraps it around Reeni so she can be snuggly and warmzy*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*stop using weird actions in long chains of weird*


----------



## Karousever

*wonders if SonicScrewdriverTaco is aware that that's the point of this thread*


----------



## Hippy

*wonders why Taco is in SonicScrewdriverTaco's name*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*Stop judging me D:*


----------



## Hippy

*Tells Sonic that nobody was judging*
*gives her a cookie*


----------



## Karousever

*agrees with Reeni about nobody judging her*
*pokes Reeni's warmzy blankie*


----------



## Hippy

*covers Jakey with the warmzy blankie so we could be warmzy together*
*hugs Jakey tight and snuggles with him*


----------



## Karousever

*hugs Reeni back just as tight and snuggles with her*
*is all warmzy now!*
*even better, is warmzy with his Reeni* <3


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*dies from adorableness*


----------



## Karousever

*calls paramedics to come revive SonicScrewdriverTaco*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*wakes up and eats cookie that Hippy gave me*


----------



## Karousever

*wishes to know if it is a good cookie*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*I am not speaking. I am thinking. You can read my thoughts. And yes, it was a good cookie.*


----------



## Karousever

*is not sure if that's how this is supposed to work*
*thinks it sort of defeats the purpose*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*doesn't care if it defeats the purpose*


----------



## Karousever

*doesn't bother explaining*


----------



## Hippy

*explains that the way this thread works is that you are supposed to speak in actions such as *hugs Jakey* or *hands Jakey a cookie* or whatever*
*is only trying to help, don't think that I am agitated or judging anyone!*
*smiles*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*says okay*


----------



## Karousever

*gives Reeni a thumbs up for her excellent explanation*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*asks how a dalek can be adorable*


----------



## Karousever

*has no idea*


----------



## Hippy

*has no idea what a Dalek is, just that is Doctor Who*


----------



## Karousever

*informs Reeni that if she watches Doctor Who she will find out soon enough, they appear all the time*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*throws a pillow at someone for no reason*


----------



## Karousever

*is nailed by the pillow and falls to the ground, utterly stunned*


----------



## Hippy

*runs over to Jakey to see if he is okay*
*sees that he is fine and gives him a hug and sets up a bunch of pillows so we could cuddle*
*loves cuddling!*


----------



## Karousever

*thanks Reeni for checking on him and cuddles with her*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*apologizes for throwing the pillow*


----------



## Hippy

*smiles at Sonic*
*Gives Jakey and Sonic some lemonade because lemonade is yummy*
*Gets some green tea and drinks some*


----------



## Karousever

*agrees with the deliciousness of lemonade and thanks Reeni as he drinks his*
*gives Reeni a fluffy bunny because it's almost as adorable as she is!*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*tells Hippy that I don't like lemonade*
*asks for chamomile tea with sugar and cream in it"


----------



## Hippy

*takes the lemonade back and returns with chamomile tea with cream and sugar*
*snuggles with the fluffy bunny and in return gives Jakey an adorable little kitty*


----------



## Karousever

*snuggles with Reeni and her bunny, as well as his new kitty*
*takes an allergy pill just in case XD*


----------



## Hippy

*forgot about you allergies D:*
*apologizes for giving Jakey a kitty that could make him allergyish*
*snuggles up with Jakey and the animals as an apology cuddle*


----------



## Karousever

*loves kitties regardless of his allergies!*
*tells Reeni it's okay and cuddles with her non-apology-like, because she doesn't need to!*


----------



## Hippy

*wonders what makes a cuddle apology-like in the first place*
*shrugs and hugs Jakey tight*


----------



## Karousever

*has no clue!*
*thinks shrugging is a funny word and motion XD*
*hugs my Reeni back just as tight and kisses her cute little nose*
*falls asleep while snuggling with Reeni because he's tiiiiiiired*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*eats home-made soup*
*says I actually made soup*


----------



## Ever

*enters stage left with a flourish*
*starts reciting Julius Caesar backwards*


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

*watches Never Mind The Buzzcocks S23 EP12*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*silently eat's a strawberry, cuz I LOVE strawberries they're both tasty and super cute at the same time :D*


----------



## norblarchoop

*utters many words, yet says nothing*


----------



## sv_01

*tries to stick a hand into Jake and Reeni's abandoned TV*
*hits the screen*
*TV is too small anyway*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*grieves for the only woman he ever loved*


----------



## sv_01

*hugs Kung Fu Ferret to comfort him*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*admire's my sylveon computer background :D*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*sneakily changes it to a background featuring dickbutt*


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

*silently ponders what avatar to use next


----------



## sv_01

*gets out my blue bunny plushie*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

* tries to hug Ra, but is blinded by his light*


----------



## sv_01

*brings out a green teddy bear and a yellow toy car*


----------



## Karousever

*turns the lights back on and clears away some cobwebs*


----------



## sanderidge

*finds a broom and begins sweeping*


----------



## Stryke

*trips over the dustpan*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*gets shotgun and destroys dustpan*


----------



## Karousever

*mourns over the loss of dustpan*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*plays Smite on his PS4*


----------



## Karousever

*eyes shotgun*
*eyes Ferret's PS4*
*contemplates...*


----------



## Stryke

*shoots shotgun*
*shoots shotgun i shot shotgun with*
*shoots shotgun i shot the shotgun that shot the shotgun*
*head explodes, taking out the fourth shotgun*


----------



## sv_01

*poses with teddy, bunny and car*
*attempts to telekinetize Stryke's head back together*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*lets the animals attack the guests in ZT2*


----------



## Stryke

*wakes up*
*feels head*
*notices shotgun is gone*


----------



## Sglod

*walks in*
*stops*
*stares, slightly frowning*
*shrugs*
*stays to watch*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*brandishes katana*


----------



## Sglod

*frowns, eyes wide*
*gets up*
*runs outside*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*summons Vermin Supreme*


----------



## Stryke

*convinces vermin supreme that ferrets PS4 must be destroyed*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*protects PS4 using a psychic pony, which Vermin Supreme starts kissing*


----------



## Stryke

*sneaks up behind the pony holding a baseball bat*
*aims on PS4*
*holds bat over head*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

(cut's Stryke's arms off with katana*


----------



## Stryke

*bashes head into PS4, breaking it*
*runs off*
*looks for sv_01 so she can telekinetize my arms back on*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*summons Loki to assassinate Stryke*


----------



## sv_01

*replaces Stryke's right arm with a metal arm*
*checks MegaTen Wiki*
*sets Kung Fu Ferret on fire with her mind*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*gets burnt to a crisp and respawns*


----------



## Sglod

*rearrives riding a resplendent sheep*
*transmutates Stryke's metal arm into a hat stand*
*charges at Stryke, brandishing hat stand*


----------



## sanderidge

*holds hat and wonders where to hang precious hat now that hat stand is being abducted*


----------



## Stryke

*runs away from Sglod*
*telepathically digs a bunker*
*jumps in and locks it*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*runs from a stampede of wildebeest*


----------



## Sglod

*Sheep uses Roar of Time*
*everyone is transported back to 1816*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*goes all Chuck Norris on Sglod*


----------



## Stryke

*opens bunker*
*wonders where everyone is*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*sends everyone to the 1930s*
*finds Hitler and cuts off his head with a katana and mounts the dictator's head on his mantle*


----------



## Stryke

*hops out of bunker*
*looks for a Delorian and a flux capacitor*


----------



## Sglod

*dies from exposure to undiluted Chuck Norris*
*is now ghost*
*scares the crap out of everyone by possessing sheep and walking bipedally*


----------



## Stryke

*pulls the back to the future time Delorian from a conveniently placed wormhole*
*starts it up*
*slowly tries to get up to 88 mph (141.6 kph)*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*gets run over by the speeding DeLorean*


----------



## Sglod

*gets run over by Delorean while possessing sheep*
*disconnected from sheep's body*
*sheep is now ghost too*
*rides ghost sheep*
*hits 88 mph*
*disappears*


----------



## Stryke

*hits 88 mph just as I run over Ferret*
*we both disappear*


----------



## sv_01

*looks at dead Hitler*
*uses wormhole to get to whatever future Ferret just created*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*says that he doesn't need roads*
*drives super fast*
*realizes he needs roads*
*crashes*


----------



## Stryke

*jumps into the 23rd century*
*Is somehow 50 ft away from the Delorian*
*Lands on roof*
*Car drives into a pool*


----------



## sv_01

*appears on the other side of the pool*
*levitates car in a big ball of water*


----------



## Sglod

*appears on roof with Stryke*
*sheep is now riding me*
*it's not a pretty sight*


----------



## Stryke

*jumps of the roof*
*levitates with magnetism to the north*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*puts boot on his head to wear as a hat*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*possesses Ferret's hat and flies away*


----------



## Stryke

*flies to the north pole*
*meets some penguins*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*writes a sign for Stryke telling him he's at the South Pole, because penguins don't live that far north*
*gets attacked by a leopard seal*


----------



## Stryke

*looks up from petting penguins*
*disregards sign*
*starts defying laws of physics*


----------



## Sglod

*raises revolutionary army to denounce the laws of physics*


----------



## sv_01

*hovers above army with toys orbiting her head*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Guan Yu comes in and obliterates the army*


----------



## Stryke

*makes Guan Yu starts floating*
*raises the dead army from the dead*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Fenrir swallows the universe and everything like that*


----------



## Stryke

*hops to a parallel world via wormhole where everythings the same except Fenrir didn't swallow the earth*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*plays with the skulls of the dead*


----------



## sv_01

*floats Ferret into Guan Yu*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*gets impaled*
*resurrects 3 seconds later*
*turns into a dragon and burninates everything*


----------



## Stryke

*comes back through wormhole to remind Ferret that there's no universe TO burn*
*hops back through wormhole because no universe means NO AIR*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

* becomes human, opens a different wormhole and goes to the Digital World, and gets partnered up with a Guilmon*


----------



## Cynder

*silently watches from the void*


----------



## Stryke

*comes back to old destroyed universe*
*grabs Omnitrix*
*turns into Alien X*
*recreates the universe*


----------



## Sglod

*throws sharp object at Stryke for referencing Ben 10*
*creates rival universe, 'cause I can do that*


----------



## Stryke

*dodges sharp object*
*gets Vilgax to annihilate the Sglod-iverse*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Fenrir bites off Stryke's hand*


----------



## Stryke

*changes into Swampfire*
*regrows hand*
*changes back into Alien X*
*blasts Fenrir with cosmic power*
*continues making the universe*


----------



## Cynder

*sits back and drinks some tea*


----------



## Sglod

*huddles in corner with hands over face*
*asks Cynder for tea (one sugar, about a gallon of milk)*


----------



## Cynder

*gives Sglod a cup of tea, a spoonful of sugar, and a cow*
*throws in some cod as a bonus*


----------



## Sglod

*thanks Cynder for his charity*
*rides cow off into the sunset, guzzling tea and cod*


----------



## sv_01

*makes sharp object into a helmet for the cow, metal horns included*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*milks cow*


----------



## Stryke

*makes cow turn into the Cow King*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*runs away*


----------



## audrey729

*Tries to grab lunch while running away*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*throws them on top of the roof and plays the Rooftop Run theme*


----------



## audrey729

Smashes the computer playing the theme


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*absentmindedly eats a birthday cake*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*adamently eat's some sugar free ice cream, like i tend to usually do :P*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*becomes a Power Ranger*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*eat's a rare candy*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*beep beeps like a sheep*


----------



## Odie_Pie

*juggles 5 balls and 6 horses*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*plays SMITE, trying not to yell at noobs*


----------



## Gzhoom

*plays SMITE, trying not to get yelled at*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Ymir builds an ice wall in SMITE to keep the noobs out*


----------



## Gzhoom

*attempts to resurrect ancient Egypt*


----------



## sv_01

*admires shiny new pyramids*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*tries to clone Harambe*


----------



## Noa

*tries to stay awake until 6am =_=*


----------



## audrey729

"tries to procrastinate on homework. Wait. I don't have to try."


----------



## LadyJirachu

*battle's other trainers all day long xD*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*procrastinates trying to do my crossover fic*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*practices martial arts moves along side some fighting type pokemon friends :3*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*trying to build a zoo in ZT2*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*enjoy's some pokemon books :3*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*is being held cuddle hostage by a small dog*


----------



## Sglod

*logs into forum for the first time in 1.5 years to find I am the only person here*


----------



## Cynder

*welcomes you back*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*plays with cute baby pokemon :3*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*dabs*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Causes Ragnarok*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*puts on some pretty lipstick x3*


----------



## Melanie

*Reads stuff online and does some posting*


----------



## Melanie

*Listens to music and decides to make some tea*


----------



## Melanie

*Pets my cat*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*wonder's what to do online....while stroking cute little simba the shiba inu's fur <3 I love my dog xD*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Can't sleep*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*wishes on a jirachi that my life gets better...ya know, assuming theres some issues? i mean...yeah, there might be.....*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Reads a book*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*enter's a really hard pokemon battle*
<3333


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Plays a Pokemon game*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Eats some strawberries*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*nibbles on some dark chocolate*

That stuff is so amazing xD


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Nibbles on a chocolate bar*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*plays delugerpg for several hours :3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Types this post*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*studies up stuff about pokemon battling! :3*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*YELLS AND BREAKS THE SILENCE*
**


----------



## LadyJirachu

*looks at The Book Of Enlightenment (an autism help book i made today)*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Sleeps*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Eats food*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*Loudly Slurps noodles while people awkwardly stare*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*watches magical girl anime :3*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*grabs Jirachu's remote and Turns the volume up so everyone can hear and the silence is broken*


----------



## haneko

*exists*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*exists loudly*


----------



## haneko

*exists as loud as i can, but still silently because this is the silence game*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*eats a chicken sandwich*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*eats an egg salad sandwich loudly*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*tries not to laugh about the above post xD haha doing things LOUDLY*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Smiles at the above poster*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*tries not to go crazy over the virus...*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Walks around the rooms of my house*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*gives the above poster a guitar to play guitar hero on :P*

I plan on being an arcade goer again in the future when the virus thing is done :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Eats an Easter egg*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*shares some dark chocolate with lady korrina <3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Eats some chocolate*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*happily eats chocolate with two of my best friends! :D*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Does the same as Jirachu*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*is happy i'm on a pokemon forum, cos today was rough with my dog....pokemon is a huuuuge comfort :)*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Is happy that the above poster is feeling comforted*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*is back on if anyone wants ta post with me xD*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*is up for posting LOUDLY with you*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Is also up for posting with you*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*makes noise xD*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Does the same*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*Loudly types on my computer in the background*


----------



## LadyJirachu

IndigoEmmy said:


> *Loudly types on my computer in the background*


*turns THAT NOISE into silence :P*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*Speaks loudly*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*battle's QUIETLY :P*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

*Plays a game quietly*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*gives his hamster her medicine, which she drinks from like a baby bottle*


----------



## LadyJirachu

*tickles a buneary* :3


----------

